# Russia:"Stop armi all'Ucraina o reagiamo". Ma gli Usa...



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"

Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Mi raccomando, eh. Continuiamo ad inviargli armi..


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
> Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"
> 
> Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"


Tradotto: basta mandare armi che non riusciamo nemmeno a prendere l’ucraina se no


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
> Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"
> 
> Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"



L' Europa dovrebbe avere il coraggio di staccarsi dalle politiche degli USA. I danni li stiamo subendo noi mentre loro si arricchiscono.


----------



## neversayconte (16 Aprile 2022)

USA poliziotto bulletto del mondo, l'unica che può rispondere alla minaccia Russia e che è dotata di scudi antimissili tattici nucleari. Europa che dovrebbe essere molto più cauta e unita nelle scelte di politica estera.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> USA poliziotto bulletto del mondo, l'unica che può rispondere alla minaccia Russia e che è dotata di scudi antimissili tattici nucleari. E*uropa che dovrebbe essere molto più cauta e unita nelle scelte di politica estera.*



Per me dovrebbe proprio smarcarsi della scellte degli USA perchè la guerra è in Europa non in America.


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me dovrebbe proprio smarcarsi della scellte degli USA perchè la guerra è in Europa non in America.


Dobbiamo diventare alleati di Putin quindi?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
> Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"
> 
> Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"



Il Vladimiro furioso è partito per la tangente.
Chissà che gli è frullato in testa.

Non cacatevi addosso raga.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo diventare alleati di Putin quindi?



Magari dovremmo finirla di foraggiare una Nazione che per noi non presenta interessi di alcun tipo. Dovremmo smettere di rischiare un Olocausto nucleare per compiacere qualcun altro che sta perseguendo, esso si, i propri legittimi interessi.
Siamo una gran nazione di pirla perché quando i francesi con l' appoggio degli Usa del pacifico Obamahanno rovesciato Gheddafi colpendo i nostri interessi in Libia non abbiamo alzato un dito mentre per una nazione all' altro capo dell' Europa siamo pronti a giocare agli sceriffi rischiando l' annientamento totale. Proprio dei grandi pirla!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo diventare alleati di Putin quindi?



Essere alleati degli USA ok, senza esserne succubi. E' chiedere troppo?


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Magari dovremmo finirla di foraggiare una Nazione che per noi non presenta interessi di alcun tipo.


L'errore tuo sta tutto qui


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, eh. Continuiamo ad inviargli armi..


È arrivato il momento di lasciare solo il babbeo ucraino.
Abbiamo fatto il possibile e addio


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo diventare alleati di Putin quindi?


No. Avere però una propria linea e prendere decisioni volute e in linea col proprio popolo.
Se alcuni stati non vogliono andare oltre, non vogliono entrare in questa guerra, dovrebbero essere liberi di farlo


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'errore tuo sta tutto qui



E quali sarebbero questi nostri interessi in Ucraina? In una nazione che fino a poco tempo fa se ti avessi chiesto di trovarla su una cartina geografica probabilmente non l' avresti nemmeno individuata?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'errore tuo sta tutto qui


Ha perfettamente ragione su sta cosa


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

SECONDO L'EX DEPUTATO RUSSO ILYA PONOMAREV SOLO 58 MARINAI DEI 500 A BORDO DELLA NAVE MOSKVA SI SONO SALVATI.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO L'EX DEPUTATO RUSSO ILYA PONOMAREV SOLO 58 MARINAI DEI 500 A BORDO DELLA NAVE MOSKVA SI SONO SALVATI.


Spiaceeee


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
> Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"
> 
> Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"


mettendo da parte le considerazioni su vladimiro, che spero crepi il prima possibile, 
neanche io vedo una grossa differenza tra un attacco diretto e la fornitura illimitata di armamenti.
Un conto sono gli aiuti umanitari e armi difensive una tantum, un conto è potenziare un esercito ''alleato''.
Ma finche gli Usa decidono questo noi possiamo solo pregare


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero questi nostri interessi in Ucraina? In una nazione che fino a poco tempo fa se ti avessi chiesto di trovarla su una cartina geografica probabilmente non l' avresti nemmeno individuata?



E niente, mi tocca autoquotarmi. Ogni volta che si arriva alla fatidica domanda che ogni mente razionale si dovrebbe fare,tac...scatta il blocco cognitivo. Evviva la propaganda!!!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E niente, mi tocca autoquotarmi. Ogni volta che si arriva alla fatidica domanda che ogni mente razionale si dovrebbe fare,tac...scatta il blocco cognitivo. Evviva la propaganda!!!



Ma come non conosci tutti i vantaggi che comporta essere dei servi?


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma come non conosci tutti i vantaggi che comporta essere dei servi?



Spero per tutti noi che siano maggiori degli svantaggi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Spero per tutti noi che siano maggiori degli svantaggi



Qualche vantaggio lo devi sempre offrire a chi si prende le bastonate al posto tuo


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È arrivato il momento di lasciare solo il babbeo ucraino.
> Abbiamo fatto il possibile e addio


Per non riconoscere la Crimea ai russi il babbeo farà ricongiungere la transnistria alla Russia territorialmente.
Per me è imperativo prendere l'ovest dell'ucraina (dove ci sono tantissimi cittadini di UE) e usarla come cuscinetto, tra l'altro mettendoci lì i profughi piuttosto che mandarli in massa nel cuore delle città europee, altrimenti rischiamo che oltre alla caduta della Moldavia che Polonia e Romania diventano come il Libano.


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Chissà mai che col tempo ci troveremo ad immaginare come sarebbe stato il mondo sotto l'ombra del baffetto. Speriamo non si arrivi mai a quel punto


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MEDVEDEV: DISTRUGGEREMO I SATELLITI STARLINK


Se fanno una cosa simile penso che la reazione americana sarebbe immediata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma la nominano la parola pace ogni tanto?
dico quelli non in guerra che si intromettono


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma la nominano la parola pace ogni tanto?
> dico quelli non in guerra che si intromettono



La parola pace è in conflitto con la parola affari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

*Fonti ucraine: "Nuovo obiettivo della Russia il bunker di Zelensky. E' stato costruito in epoca sovietica in previsione di un attacco nucleare, è comunque ben protetto."*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti ucraine: "Nuovo obiettivo della Russia il bunker di Zelensky. E' stato costruito in epoca sovietica in previsione di un attacco nucleare, è comunque ben protetto."*



Zelensky vuole un bunker nuovo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti ucraine: "Nuovo obiettivo della Russia il bunker di Zelensky. E' stato costruito in epoca sovietica in previsione di un attacco nucleare, è comunque ben protetto."*



Beh ragazzi, Zelensky non mi sta simpatico come a tanti altri, vorrei che parlasse di meno e raggiungesse un qualche tipo di compromesso, ma attenzione perché la sua eliminazione fisica porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti.
Biden e Boris ne hanno fatto un'"icona" non per niente...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, Zelensky non mi sta simpatico come a tanti altri, vorrei che parlasse di meno e raggiungesse un qualche tipo di compromesso, ma attenzione perché* la sua eliminazione fisica porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti.*
> Biden e Boris ne hanno fatto un'"icona" non per niente...



A Biden e Boris interessa arrivare ad abbattere Putin, come ci arrivano a loro poco importa.


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, Zelensky non mi sta simpatico come a tanti altri, vorrei che parlasse di meno e raggiungesse un qualche tipo di compromesso, ma attenzione perché la sua eliminazione fisica porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti.
> Biden e Boris ne hanno fatto un'"icona" non per niente...


Ma Biden ha sempre sostenuto Poroshenko. C'erano articoli allarmati su Zelensky fantoccio russo quando è diventato presidente.

Comunque Zelensky era in piazza in prima linea (la prima linea è il centro di Kiev dove si combatte per strada) e adesso le fonti ucraine stesse temono che venga colpito il bunker....ma non era Putin quello rimasto nel bunker secondo la narrativa?


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E niente, mi tocca autoquotarmi. Ogni volta che si arriva alla fatidica domanda che ogni mente razionale si dovrebbe fare,tac...scatta il blocco cognitivo. Evviva la propaganda!!!


Semplicemente nessuno dei favorevoli all’appoggio all’Ucraina (sono fra questi) ha tra le motivazioni il fatto che ci siano interessi per l’Italia. Alla domanda non hai risposta perché parte da un presupposto (per me) sbagliato.

Se mi chiedi invece perché sono a favore la risposta è semplice, e cioè che la libertà di un popolo e in genere il valore della libertà deve avere un’importanza più alta di OGNI altro aspetto, non solo economico (e su questo nemmeno dovremmo discuterne), ma di OGNI altro, compreso il rischio personale o della nostra nazione. Solo così il mondo si uniformerà (prima o poi) a questo valore e non imploderà tornando a un nuovo Medioevo. 
Avvallare questo neo imperialismo Russo sarebbe la resa del mondo libero a valori anacronistici che invece devono essere considerati, senza se e senza ma, dalla parte del torto. Oggi sono loro, un giorno potremmo essere noi se non si pongono le basi per cui questo medioevo intellettuale diminuisca fino a scomparire.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Semplicemente nessuno dei favorevoli all’appoggio all’Ucraina (sono fra questi) ha tra le motivazioni il fatto che ci siano interessi per l’Italia. Alla domanda non hai risposta perché parte da un presupposto (per me) sbagliato.
> 
> Se mi chiedi invece perché sono a favore la risposta è semplice, e cioè che la libertà di un popolo e in genere il valore della libertà deve avere un’importanza più alta di OGNI altro aspetto, non solo economico (e su questo nemmeno dovremmo discuterne), ma di OGNI altro, compreso il rischio personale o della nostra nazione. Solo così il mondo si uniformerà (prima o poi) a questo valore e non imploderà tornando a un nuovo Medioevo.
> Avvallare questo neo imperialismo Russo sarebbe la resa del mondo libero a valori anacronistici che invece devono essere considerati, senza se e senza ma, dalla parte del torto. Oggi sono loro, un giorno potremmo essere noi se non si pongono le basi per cui questo medioevo intellettuale diminuisca fino a scomparire.



Già parlare di imperialismo russo quando si sta da parte americana fa abbastanza sorridere ma inoltre vedo che le lezioni Afghanistan e Iraq non hanno insegnato nulla. Non è con le armi che si esportano i propri valori e che attecchiscono in realtà dove non sono mai esistite.
Ah, come detto altre volte esistono altre guerre in giro per il mondo con popoli aggrediti ma non sento da parte di nessun interventista la necessità di immolarsi sull' altare della guerra in quei contesti, chissà perché 
A me sembra, magari sbaglierò, che dietro questo interventismo ammantato di retorica ci sia solo la paura e il servilismo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Semplicemente nessuno dei favorevoli all’appoggio all’Ucraina (sono fra questi) ha tra le motivazioni il fatto che ci siano interessi per l’Italia. Alla domanda non hai risposta perché parte da un presupposto (per me) sbagliato.
> 
> Se mi chiedi invece perché sono a favore la risposta è semplice, e cioè che *la libertà di un popolo e in genere il valore della libertà deve avere un’importanza più alta di OGNI altro aspetto, non solo economico (e su questo nemmeno dovremmo discuterne), ma di OGNI altro, compreso il rischio personale o della nostra nazione*. Solo così il mondo si uniformerà (prima o poi) a questo valore e non imploderà tornando a un nuovo Medioevo.
> Avvallare questo neo imperialismo Russo sarebbe la resa del mondo libero a valori anacronistici che invece devono essere considerati, senza se e senza ma, dalla parte del torto. Oggi sono loro, un giorno potremmo essere noi se non si pongono le basi per cui questo medioevo intellettuale diminuisca fino a scomparire.


Perdonami, nulla contro di te, il tuo pensiero è molto nobile, ma mi ha fatto sbellicare non poco leggere questa frase dopo 2 anni come quelli appena passati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Semplicemente nessuno dei favorevoli all’appoggio all’Ucraina (sono fra questi) ha tra le motivazioni il fatto che ci siano interessi per l’Italia. Alla domanda non hai risposta perché parte da un presupposto (per me) sbagliato.
> 
> Se mi chiedi invece perché sono a favore la risposta è semplice, e cioè che la libertà di un popolo e in genere il valore della libertà deve avere un’importanza più alta di OGNI altro aspetto, non solo economico (e su questo nemmeno dovremmo discuterne), ma di OGNI altro, compreso il rischio personale o della nostra nazione. Solo così il mondo si uniformerà (prima o poi) a questo valore e non imploderà tornando a un nuovo Medioevo.
> Avvallare questo neo imperialismo Russo sarebbe la resa del mondo libero a valori anacronistici che invece devono essere considerati, senza se e senza ma, dalla parte del torto. Oggi sono loro, un giorno potremmo essere noi se non si pongono le basi per cui questo medioevo intellettuale diminuisca fino a scomparire.


Non posso fare a meno di pensare nel leggere tutto ciò che l'Italia non è libera da più anni e decenni tra UE con i suoi paletti e dall'America.. chi ci libera noi ?
bisogna aspettare molto?
mi andrebbe bene pure una occupazione momentanea
se risolvono questa problema..


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se fanno una cosa simile penso che la reazione americana sarebbe immediata.


Cancello perché si è rivelata fake news


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Secondo me il 99% delle persone non ha ancora capito cosa sta succedendo.

Pensano tutti che ritirando la fornitura di armi, lasciando l' Ucraina a se stessa, da domani si torni a scambiarsi fiorellini colorati e profumati.

Non avete capito che il Vladimiro furioso ha dato via a qualcosa di grande.

Regnerà mafiducia verso la Russia, prezzi più alti, sanzioni.

Dall' altra parte Putin vi ha sdoganato minacce nucleari dirette se necessario.
Non tornerà di certo in un angolo buono buono.

Invece di certo continuerà a fare casini di vari tipi, tanto ormai è in ballo e continuerà a ballare 
Di certo non penso come Piotr che farà guerra all'Europa come in un videogioco, ma ormai ha scatenato il casino e non si tornerà indietro.

Per me, questo è l'inizio del tentativo di ascesa globale del mondo orientale.

E lo dimostra il fatto che i big asiatici non abbiano condannato l' aggressione Russa, sostanzialmente l'appoggiano.

Fatevi 2 domande.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, eh. Continuiamo ad inviargli armi..


No infatti, lasciamoli morire, tanto decide la Russia


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No infatti, lasciamoli morire, tanto decide la Russia


Espandere il conflitto a tutta Europa invece salva un sacco di vite.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Espandere il conflitto a tutta Europa invece salva un sacco di vite.


Vai a vedere cosa successe con gli accordi di Monaco (Cecoslovacchia) pre seconda guerra mondiale 
Studiare la storia è importante


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere cosa successe con gli accordi di Monaco (Cecoslovacchia) pre seconda guerra mondiale
> Studiare la storia è importante



Ma a parte questo.

Poniamo che la Russia, la lasciamo fare e si prende l'Ucraina.

Russia e Ucraina insieme producono un ottavo delle derrate alimentari di cereali, al mondo 

Lasciamo tutto in mano a Putin?
Già ci lamentiamo per l' energia e la Dipendenza russa, gli diamo anche il monopolio del cibo?
Questo minaccia di nuclearizzarci e gli diamo anche la facoltà di affamarci?

Dai su, tocca sempre leggere di main-argument le dichiarazioni di Piotr.

Ma chissenefrega, basta guardare il dito e non la luna.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me il 99% delle persone non ha ancora capito cosa sta succedendo.
> 
> Pensano tutti che ritirando la fornitura di armi, lasciando l' Ucraina a se stessa, da domani si torni a scambiarsi fiorellini colorati e profumati.
> 
> ...



A parte che non si capisce cosa c'entri il mediooriente con la Russia ma bisognerebbe che te le cominciassi a fare da solo 2 domande visto che l' Ucraina per noi è come la Georgia in cui si è combattuto ma all' epoca non vi ho visti sfilare nel Campidoglio con le armi in pugno e poi al Vladimiro furioso che gioca a Risiko con l' Europa è una cosa a cui credete voi e quelli di Scientology al massimo. 
Va bene così, viva la propaganda come quella per cui contro tutto e tutti dovevamo andare a distruggere l' Iraq perché aveva le armi di distrazione di massa


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere cosa successe con gli accordi di Monaco (Cecoslovacchia) pre seconda guerra mondiale
> Studiare la storia è importante



La storia o si studia bene o è meglio non aprirlo affatto il libro.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A parte che non si capisce cosa c'entri il mediooriente con la Russia ma bisognerebbe che te le cominciassi a fare da solo 2 domande visto che l' Ucraina per noi è come la Georgia in cui si è combattuto ma all' epoca non vi ho visti sfilare nel Campidoglio con le armi in pugno e poi al Vladimiro furioso che gioca a Risiko con l' Europa è una cosa a cui credete voi e quelli di Scientology al massimo.
> Va bene così, viva la propaganda come quella per cui contro tutto e tutti dovevamo andare a distruggere l' Iraq perché aveva le armi di distrazione di massa



Hai scritto 3 cose, sei riuscito a sbagliarne 4, dote rarissima e quasi magica.

Non ho parlato ne di medioriente, e ho scritto il contrario di risiko in Europa

Bah


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scritto 3 cose, sei riuscito a sbagliarne 4, dote rarissima e quasi magica.
> 
> Non ho parlato ne di medioriente, e ho scritto il contrario di risiko in Europa
> 
> Bah


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pardon hai parlato di ascesa del mondo orientale e di casini( danni) che Putin farà in giro(?) Boh


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non avete capito che il Vladimiro furioso ha dato via a qualcosa di grande.


Basta leggersi quello che sta succedendo in Kazakhistan, dopo se ho tempo spiego bene la situazione. In pratica hanno capito che il prossimo bersaglio sono loro.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Basta leggersi quello che sta succedendo in Kazakhistan, dopo se ho tempo spiego bene la situazione. In pratica hanno capito che il prossimo bersaglio sono loro.



Mi riferivo più a India e Cina, le potenze sono loro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me il 99% delle persone non ha ancora capito cosa sta succedendo.
> 
> Pensano tutti che ritirando la fornitura di armi, lasciando l' Ucraina a se stessa, da domani si torni a scambiarsi fiorellini colorati e profumati.
> 
> ...


appunto, qua per i sostenitori della pace alla orsini, sembra che tutto si possa risolvere con una stretta di mano e amici come prima


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, qua per i sostenitori della pace alla orsini, sembra che tutto si possa risolvere con una stretta di mano e amici come prima



Invece l' approccio scorreggione del mostriamo i muscoli come Popeye contro una potenza nucleare è la più giusta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me il 99% delle persone non ha ancora capito cosa sta succedendo.
> 
> Pensano tutti che ritirando la fornitura di armi, lasciando l' Ucraina a se stessa, da domani si torni a scambiarsi fiorellini colorati e profumati.
> 
> ...


Guarda la mia risposta è che mi fa letteralmente schifo occidente che fa il paladino della giustizia ma in realtà è un boia seriale.. sicuramente non nasce da questo il non veder di buon occhio occidente eh


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo Ansa che cita il Times, Il capitano Yiriy Myronenko avrebbe riferito che militari britannici si siano recati nella capitale ucraina per addestrare nuove reclute e istruire all'utilizzo dei razzi anticarro Nlaw, forniti da Londra, rivelatisi una delle armi più efficaci utilizzate contro l'avanzata russa.
Notizia da confermare, che decreterebbe il primo ingresso di truppe di Paesi nato in suolo Ucraino. *


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

ecco perchè vladimiro si è svegliato con la luna storta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a parte questo.
> 
> Poniamo che la Russia, la lasciamo fare e si prende l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Perché la Russia ci sta affamando?
io ero rimasto che stiamo facendo tutto noi !
ci lascia pure il gas a un buon prezzo
senza veti su future vendite (anche per loro interessi)

Ma stanne certi che in caso di cessazione
la rivolta che si auspicava a Putin con le sanzioni 
sarà in tutto europa fatta da noi democratici
poco ma sicuro..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia risposta è che mi fa letteralmente schifo occidente che fa il paladino della giustizia ma in realtà è un boia seriale.. sicuramente non nasce da questo il non veder di buon occhio occidente eh



Però sei dalla parte che vive nella bambagia.
E sei un eletto, solo 1 persona su 5, su questa palla di roccia, ha la tua fortuna.

Non so di chi sia merito, ma è fattuale.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché la Russia ci sta affamando?
> io ero rimasto che stiamo facendo tutto noi !
> ci lascia pure il gas a un buon prezzo
> senza veti su future vendite (anche per loro interessi)
> ...



Ci sta affamando si, se non l' hai capito, è perché come detto guardi il dito e non la luna.

Granai distrutti, navi bloccate, navi requisite, semina che quest' anno non avverrà.

Come pensi finirà?

Che tu mangerai perché sei dalla parte giusta del mondo, i più poveri in Italia e in Europa saranno sottonutriti, i paesi poveri non mangeranno proprio, e ci saranno milioni di persone che vorranno venire dall' Africa all'Europa.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vai a vedere cosa successe con gli accordi di Monaco (Cecoslovacchia) pre seconda guerra mondiale
> Studiare la storia è importante


Effettivamente la storia è paragonabile ma non è detto che debba ripetersi necessariamente. Però sicuramente è da tenere in considerazione.

Io sono in linea più che altro con il pensiero di @pazzomania sul fatto che si sia arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno su un possibile tentativo di ascesa del mondo orientale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però sei dalla parte che vive nella bambagia.
> E sei un eletto, solo 1 persona su 5, su questa palla di roccia, ha la tua fortuna.
> 
> Non so di chi sia merito, ma è fattuale.


Sei stato richiuso anche tu nella bolla di vetro con tutt'altra realtà come i nostri politicanti per caso ?

Perché la realtà degli ultimi anni smentisce il tutto!
Aggiungo che si è pure scoperto che destra e sinistra erano la stessa sporca roba 

Ma si euro è la nostra bambagia ok


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

*Basta accuse e provocazioni tra voi.

Commentate le notizie e la cronaca.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

*Basta accuse e provocazioni tra voi.

Commentate le notizie e la cronaca.*



Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ansa che cita il Times, Il capitano Yiriy Myronenko avrebbe riferito che militari britannici si siano recati nella capitale ucraina per addestrare nuove reclute e istruire all'utilizzo dei razzi anticarro Nlaw, forniti da Londra, rivelatisi una delle armi più efficaci utilizzate contro l'avanzata russa.
> Notizia da confermare, che decreterebbe il primo ingresso di truppe di Paesi nato in suolo Ucraino. *



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Invece l' approccio scorreggione del mostriamo i muscoli come Popeye contro una potenza nucleare è la più giusta.


forse non hai capito, meglio rispiegarlo, a prescindere da come vada a finire la storia, nulla sara come prima


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sale altissima la tensione tra la Russia e gli Usa sulla questione Ucraina. La Russia avverte i 24 paesi che armano Kiev:"
> Facciamo appello agli Stati Uniti e ai loro alleati perché mettano fine all'irresponsabile militarizzazione dell'Ucraina, che comporta conseguenze imprevedibili per la sicurezza regionale e internazionale forze radicali nazionaliste"
> 
> Gli Usa vanno per la propria strada:"Avevamo avvertito la Russia che se avessero invaso l'Ucraina la risposta sarebbe stata senza precedenti. Come dice Biden, le grandi nazioni non bluffano"


Dovremmo mandargliene il doppio finché quel poveraccio non si stanca di prendere mazzate.
1,10,100 Moskva in fondo al mare!


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a parte questo.
> 
> Poniamo che la Russia, la lasciamo fare e si prende l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Ma dove sta scritto che difendendo l'Ucraina quelli stanno dalla nostra parte? Katyn, Smolensk....sono tutte marchette russe all'Ucraina. Anche dopo il regalo della Crimea da parte dei russi hanno cacciato i russi dalle proprie basi.... sarebbe come se gli Usa nel dopoguerra oltre a farci tenere l'Istria ci avessero regalato il Texas e l'Italia avesse chiuso la sede della NASA e tutte le basi Nato.
C'è un litigio tra la coppietta Russia-ucraina.....la vogliamo davvero la pupa del padrino abituata a vivere con i soldi rubati dal capomafia che non restituirà mai?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti ucraine: "Nuovo obiettivo della Russia il bunker di Zelensky. E' stato costruito in epoca sovietica in previsione di un attacco nucleare, è comunque ben protetto."*



Sarebbe anche ora di stanare il ratto.
Facile mandare soldati e civili a farsi maciullare stando bello tranquillo in posa per il set fotografico allestito all'interno del bunker.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche ora di stanare il ratto.
> Facile mandare soldati e civili a farsi maciullare stando bello tranquillo in posa per il set fotografico allestito all'interno del bunker.



Putin ha il mitra al braccio e l'elmetto in testa?

Eppure ne stranno crepando più dei suoi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe anche ora di stanare il ratto.
> Facile mandare soldati e civili a farsi maciullare stando bello tranquillo in posa per il set fotografico allestito all'interno del bunker.


Il ratto sta nel bunker degli Urali, seduto a 100 metri dai suoi comandanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Si,ma uno invia soldati per distruggere e conquistare,l'altro invita soldati e civili alla resistenza.
In ogni caso,che si sparassero un colpo in fronte entrambi e mettiamo fine a questa storia.
E 2 anni di covid,e la guerra,poi che altro manca ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno qui dentro l'aveva postata qualche giorno fa,e niente,fa già ridere così.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma uno invia soldati per distruggere e conquistare,l'altro invita soldati e civili alla resistenza.
> In ogni caso,che si sparassero un colpo in fronte entrambi e mettiamo fine a questa storia.
> E 2 anni di covid,e la guerra,poi che altro manca ?



In 3 anni ho (abbiamo) affrontato pandemie, guerre, prossime carenze alimentari ed energetiche.

Dal lato personale 7 persone malate gravi a me molto strette, di cui 5 morte e una che in questi in giorni stiamo pregando se la cavi con basse probabilità di riuscita.

Penso che in futuro solo una bomba nucleare in testa potrà rompermi la capoccia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno qui dentro l'aveva postata qualche giorno fa,e niente,fa già ridere così.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2078



È vero è stucchevole, ma è il brutto mondo del 2022 che è cosi


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> forse non hai capito, meglio rispiegarlo, a prescindere da come vada a finire la storia, nulla sara come prima



Già visto che non sono sveglio è meglio che me lo spieghi tu.Nulla sarà come prima perché una nazione imperialista e guerrafondaia che sta dall' altra parte dell' Oceano e pensa ai c...i suoi ha deciso che nulla sarà come prima.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma uno invia soldati per distruggere e conquistare,l'altro invita soldati e civili alla resistenza.
> In ogni caso,che si sparassero un colpo in fronte entrambi e mettiamo fine a questa storia.
> E 2 anni di covid,e la guerra,poi che altro manca ?


al grido dell'invasione aliena
invece pure qua saranno i nostri benefattori
anche se su 7 miliardi ne salveranno 1 mln se ci va bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già visto che non sono sveglio è meglio che me lo spieghi tu.Nulla sarà come prima perché una nazione imperialista e guerrafondaia che sta dall' altra parte dell' Oceano e pensa ai c...i suoi ha deciso che nulla sarà come prima.


 quindi non è stata la russia ad invadere? capisco che tu abbia ancora la tessera del PCI nel portafogli e il capitale sul comodito al posto della bibbia pero almeno attieniti ai fatti


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

*presidente ANPI:*

*"Nessuno porti simboli NATO il 25 aprile in piazza"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente ANPI:
> 
> "Nessuno porti simboli NATO il 25 aprile in piazza"*



Si prospetta l'ennesimo cortocircuito della sinistra italiana


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi non è stata la russia ad invadere? capisco che tu abbia ancora la tessera del PCI nel portafogli e il capitale sul comodito al posto della bibbia pero almeno attieniti ai fatti



Qui non c' entra niente l' ideologia comunista che peraltro ho messo in valigia parecchi anni fa. E che l' atto di invasione non sia in alcun modo da applaudire è sottinteso se si avessero orecchie per intendere. Quello che nel cervello non vi vuole entrare è che con i muscoli questa storia non si risolve.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

*Rosy Bindi ieri sera da Dietlinde Gruber detta Lilli:*
*
"Sono Biden e Putin che devono sedersi al tavolo della pace, ma l'Europa deve spingere in tal senso.

L'Ucraina è uno stato cuscinetto per l'Europa, confina con noi non con gli Stati Uniti

L'Europa deve recuperare il suo ruolo, non abbiamo fatto abbastanza per gli stati cuscinetto.

Il diritto dell'Ucraina a difendersi non può trascinare tutti in una guerra mondiale
*
*È paradossale ed eticamente inaccettabile anteporre spese militari a quelle sanitarie e sociali"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosy Bindi ieri sera da Dietlinde Gruber detta Lilli:*
> 
> *"Sono Biden e Putin che devono sedersi al tavolo della pace, ma l'Europa deve spingere in tal senso.
> 
> ...




Possibile che ci arrivi una vecchia rinco come Rosy Bindi e non gli altri ?
Cioè,ROSY BINDI !


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui non c' entra niente l' ideologia comunista che peraltro ho messo in valigia parecchi anni fa. E che l' atto di invasione non sia in alcun modo da applaudire è sottinteso se si avessero orecchie per intendere. Quello che nel cervello non vi vuole entrare è che con i muscoli questa storia non si risolve.


io so solo che osservando l'azione umana, se non reagisci all'aggressione e ti fai sottomettere, l'aggressore sarà incentivato a comportarsi in quella maniera di nuovo. Sono curioso di sapere come si risolverebbe questa situazione dal tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

la scena che i dem del mondo libero hanno provato a fermare

e la piattaforma ucraina televisiva, ormai sotto controllo del governo h24, l'ha censurata



>





> upload my file


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scena che i dem del mondo libero hanno provato a fermare
> 
> e la piattaforma ucraina televisiva, ormai sotto controllo del governo h24, l'ha censurata



Ho personalmente trovato questa censura ucraina vergognosa.
L'unica cosa decente che ha fatto Imbroglio negli ultimi mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosy Bindi ieri sera da Dietlinde Gruber detta Lilli:*
> 
> *"Sono Biden e Putin che devono sedersi al tavolo della pace, ma l'Europa deve spingere in tal senso.
> 
> ...



Chi la avrebbe mai detto che avrei condiviso un pensiero della Bindi.


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scena che i dem del mondo libero hanno provato a fermare


Chi sono? 
comunque la Bindi ha perfettamente ragione. 
Avete visto su twitter i ragazzi di 15 anni mandati al fronte dall'ucraina? lo fa anche la russia? molto probabilmente si. In ogni caso e' inacettabile che lo faccia un paese che vuole entrare nella democratica e attenta ai diritti UE . 
Conferma che nel 2022, come in iraq in siria e tanti altri conflitti, chi ci rimette sono i civili ucraini, i militari russi, e indirettamente ( per ora) , tutti noi. Assurdo che con diplomazia soft power e negoziati non si sia giunti a una quadra. follia


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho personalmente trovato questa censura ucraina vergognosa.
> L'unica cosa decente che ha fatto Imbroglio negli ultimi mesi.



Ormai anche il Papa deve chiedere il permesso a Zelensky.


----------



## Riccardo88 (16 Aprile 2022)

Noi non possiamo mandare armi all'Ucraina mentre loro possono raderla al suolo?
Faccio finta di non capire la logica degli orchi.
Cagarci addosso ora creerebbe meno rischi nel breve termine, ma rischi enormemente maggiori nel lungo termine.
In fondo lo capiscono quasi tutti, solo che vogliamo illuderci che il Putler non chiederà nient'altro e capisco il cercare di essere ottimisti.
Affrontiamo i bulli mettendoci a novanta per loro, per poi rialzarci solo quando le loro richieste diventano indicibili? Funziona così nella vita o si cerca di fermare il tutto il nascere?
Gli equilibri geopolitici del futuro non possono basarsi sul 'non è affare che ci riguarda direttamente', perché i russi non sono altro che cani sciolti dei covidizzatori gialli.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin ha il mitra al braccio e l'elmetto in testa?
> 
> Eppure ne stranno crepando più dei suoi.


Basterebbe avere letto o almeno guardato Hunger Games (non che sia un libro/film capolavoro, anzi) per capire quale e il ruolo di Zelensky.
E più importante vivo per quello che fa per il suo popolo che cin un mitra in mano.
Lui e il simbolo della resistenza e della lotta per un ucraina libera. E bravo in una cosa. E deve continuare a fare quello per cui e bravo per aiutare il suo popolo a sopravivvere a l'aggressore.
Forse potrebbe essere ancora più utile in un solo modo : se venisse ucciso dai russi. Perché probabilmente ci sarebbe una reazione europea... Ma nemmeno quella e scontata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma tutti coloro che vogliono andare a salvare zelescone e la libertà degli ucraini ( gli stessi che col covid sbandieravano che sacrificare la libertà per salvare i vecchi era diverso, che risate) perché invece di scrivere dal proprio pc o dal proprio telefonino non prendono il fucile in mano e vanno in Ucraina? Avete paura dell'accusa di terrorismo o di crepare? Perché da un po di tempo state qua a dire che sia doveroso morire per la libertà Ucraina. Fate pace col cervello o continuiamo a prenderci per il culo?


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

*Saviano, dopo la figuraccia di aver usato nella sua invettiva una foto del 2015 scattata in Canada dove un bambino ucraino con gli arti amputati di Mariupol è stato curato, non si scusa e tira dritto*




>



per il primo cercatore di bufale di Open Mentana manca il contesto...



>


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti coloro che vogliono andare a salvare zelescone e la libertà degli ucraini ( gli stessi che col covid sbandieravano che sacrificare la libertà per salvare i vecchi era diverso, che risate) perché invece di scrivere dal proprio pc o dal proprio telefonino non prendono il fucile in mano e vanno in Ucraina? Avete paura dell'accusa di terrorismo o di crepare? Perché da un po di tempo state qua a dire che sia doveroso morire per la libertà Ucraina. Fate pace col cervello o continuiamo a prenderci per il culo?



In effetti, in Ucraina non sarebbero scontenti di avere rinforzi anche come combattenti che, a quanto pare, sono numerosi.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

la cosa surreale è che usano ancora una volta, ormai ho perso il conto di quante volte sia accaduto, le immagini della guerra in Donbass spacciandola per quanto succede da un mese e mezzo.
per loro la guerra in Donbass non è esistita praticamente

peraltro quella è una foto divenuta famosa all'epoca, eppure Saviano ne ignorava l'esistenza.
quel bambino è rimasto ferito gravemente per un ordigno inesploso, suo fratello è morto invece


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

*scoop del Times:*

*"Forze speciali britanniche si trovano attualmente in Ucraina, non è vero siano stati richiamati indietro a fine febbraio e non più tornati, per addestrare i militari ucraini con le nuove armi mandate da Londra"*

*Il governo britannico non commenta la notizia, intanto metà dell'esecutivo britannico ha ricevuto sanzioni dalla Russia*


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

BoJo sta rischiando grosso a fare il cameriere del Pentagono

avere le forze speciali sul campo equivale in questo momento a dichiarare guerra alla Russia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> BoJo sta rischiando grosso a fare il cameriere del Pentagono
> 
> avere le forze speciali sul campo equivale in questo momento a dichiarare guerra alla Russia



Mi pare che in questi giorni abbiano scoperto il Big Ben, dopo anni di ristrutturazione.
In tempo per essere raso al suolo per le azioni di questo scellerato.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *scoop del Times:*
> 
> *"Forze speciali britanniche si trovano attualmente in Ucraina, non è vero siano stati richiamati indietro a fine febbraio e non più tornati, per addestrare i militari ucraini con le nuove armi mandate da Londra"*
> 
> *Il governo britannico non commenta la notizia, intanto metà dell'esecutivo britannico ha ricevuto sanzioni dalla Russia*


Non so se è stato qui riportato, ma in un giornale, La Verità mi sembra, hanno intervistato un reporter francese che ha detto chiaramente che ci sono gli americani in Ucraina ad addestrare i soldati. Ma ci hanno fatto credere alla narrativa che gli ucraini DA SOLI stanno resistendo contro la potenza russa.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io so solo che osservando l'azione umana, se non reagisci all'aggressione e ti fai sottomettere, l'aggressore sarà incentivato a comportarsi in quella maniera di nuovo. Sono curioso di sapere come si risolverebbe questa situazione dal tuo punto di vista.



Si risolve se gli Usa, invece di rimpinguare gli arsenali bellici Ucraini, si siedono al tavolo con Putin cercando una via di uscita al problema. Di certo facendo a gara a chi ce l' ha più lungo andiamo in una sola direzione. Ed è superfluo dire quale sia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si risolve se gli Usa, invece di rimpinguare gli arsenali bellici Ucraini, si siedono al tavolo con Putin cercando una via di uscita al problema. Di certo facendo a gara a chi ce l' ha più lungo andiamo in una sola direzione. Ed è superfluo dire quale sia.


e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto, se putin ha insultato e minacciato praticamente tutti, da macron a di maio, passando per ambasciatori tedeschi, giapponesi ecc non pensi che forse non c'è margine di trattativa ?


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti coloro che vogliono andare a salvare zelescone e la libertà degli ucraini ( gli stessi che col covid sbandieravano che sacrificare la libertà per salvare i vecchi era diverso, che risate) perché invece di scrivere dal proprio pc o dal proprio telefonino non prendono il fucile in mano e vanno in Ucraina? Avete paura dell'accusa di terrorismo o di crepare? Perché da un po di tempo state qua a dire che sia doveroso morire per la libertà Ucraina. Fate pace col cervello o continuiamo a prenderci per il culo?


La tua risposta non ha senso.
Stiamo parlando di politica.
Prendo un altro esempio. Qualcuno parla del ponte sullo stretto. Tu dici che sarebbe importante per il paese (non conosco la tua opinione su questo fatto non e nemmeno importante) e c'è qualcuno che non e d'accordo con te e ti risponde "vai tu a costruirlo".

Vedi. Non ha senso.

Se io domani scrivo che sarebbe importante avere una base sulla luna o su Marte e mi mi scrivessi "vai a creartela tu la navicella e poi costruisciti la base".

Non ti verrebbe nemmeno in testa di rispondere così.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Noi non possiamo mandare armi all'Ucraina mentre loro possono raderla al suolo?
> Faccio finta di non capire la logica degli orchi.
> Cagarci addosso ora creerebbe meno rischi nel breve termine, ma rischi enormemente maggiori nel lungo termine.
> In fondo lo capiscono quasi tutti, solo che vogliamo illuderci che il Putler non chiederà nient'altro e capisco il cercare di essere ottimisti.
> ...


Escludendo i filo-putiniani, penso che l’opinione della stragrande maggioranza delle persone sia influenzata dallo spauracchio della guerra nucleare e dal fatto che gira e rigira subiremo tutti dei danni a livello economico.
Per quanto mi riguarda da un lato non trovo saggio lasciar credere a un criminale di poter massacrare liberamente civili e fare qualsiasi cosa gli passi dalla testa, dall’altra mi sembra altrettanto non saggio affossare la nostra economia perché è sulla nostra economia che si regge il nostro stato sociale.

Insomma ci vorrebbe una classe politica con l’intelligenza e le capacità di trovare il giusto compromesso tra le due esigenze.
Quindi noi siamo spacciati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Escludendo i filo-putiniani, penso che l’opinione della stragrande maggioranza delle persone sia influenzata dallo spauracchio della guerra nucleare e dal fatto che gira e rigira subiremo tutti dei danni a livello economico.
> Per quanto mi riguarda da un lato *non trovo saggio lasciar credere a un criminale di poter massacrare liberamente civili e fare qualsiasi cosa gli passi dalla testa*, dall’altra mi sembra altrettanto non saggio affossare la nostra economia perché è sulla nostra economia che si regge il nostro stato sociale.
> 
> Insomma ci vorrebbe una classe politica con l’intelligenza e le capacità di trovare il giusto compromesso tra le due esigenze.
> Quindi noi siamo spacciati.



Beh,all'interno della NATO ,escludendo gli assassini di professione come gli USA,abbiamo anche un certo Erdogan che ancora oggi,ad aprile 2022,continua a dare la caccia ai curdi anche in Siria.

Chissà perchè per lui non spendiamo mai mezza parola,nessuna sanzione,nessuna confisca dei beni,nessun boicottaggio dei loro prodotti.
Sarà forse perchè fa parte della NATO e tutti gli stati all'interno sono santi ?

Eppure ancora oggi i curdi vengono perseguitati e uccisi,però per loro non si parla mai di genocidio.
Mentre per tutto il mondo il genocidio viene commesso nei confronti degli ucraini


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Escludendo i filo-putiniani, penso che l’opinione della stragrande maggioranza delle persone sia influenzata dallo spauracchio della guerra nucleare e dal fatto che gira e rigira subiremo tutti dei danni a livello economico.
> Per quanto mi riguarda da un lato non trovo saggio lasciar credere a un criminale di poter massacrare liberamente civili e fare qualsiasi cosa gli passi dalla testa, dall’altra mi sembra altrettanto non saggio affossare la nostra economia perché è sulla nostra economia che si regge il nostro stato sociale.
> 
> Insomma ci vorrebbe una classe politica con l’intelligenza e le capacità di trovare il giusto compromesso tra le due esigenze.
> Quindi noi siamo spacciati.


purtroppo come dice giustamente @pazzomania la nostra economia non è indipendente da questi accadimenti. Cinesi, russi, indiani e in seconda battuta brasiliani, poi ci sarebbero pure gli africani, stanno sgomitando per ottenere il loro personale posto al sole, e quel posto è occupato dal nostro asciugamano. Di solito si dice che se non ti occupi di politica sara poi la politica ad occuparsi dei tuoi affari, e volendo possiamo estendere questa affermazione sostituendo la parola politica con geopolitica, quindi se oggi l'occidente si fa i fatti suoi è probabile che non paghi il conto oggi ma lo paghera domani


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

*Da domani in vigore le misure restrittive varate l'8 aprile, i porti Italiani saranno chiusi alle imbarcazioni russe ed anche a quelle che hanno cambiato bandiera dopo il 24 Febbraio.
Le navi che si trovano attualmente nei porti italiani dovranno lasciarli immediatamente al completamento delle proprie attività commerciali.
Il regolamento Ue non si applica alle navi che hanno bisogno di assistenza o di rifiugio, che richiedono appordo per motivi di sicurezza marittima o che hanno salvato vite in mare.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La tua risposta non ha senso.
> Stiamo parlando di politica.
> Prendo un altro esempio. Qualcuno parla del ponte sullo stretto. Tu dici che sarebbe importante per il paese (non conosco la tua opinione su questo fatto non e nemmeno importante) e c'è qualcuno che non e d'accordo con te e ti risponde "vai tu a costruirlo".
> 
> ...


Ponte sullo stretto = entrare in una guerra mondiale. Ok


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma uno invia soldati per distruggere e conquistare,l'altro invita soldati e civili alla resistenza.
> In ogni caso,che si sparassero un colpo in fronte entrambi e mettiamo fine a questa storia.
> E 2 anni di covid,e la guerra,poi che altro manca ?


Ancora con questa menata dei civili? Le forze armate ucraine non hanno la possibilità logistica e organizzativa di integrare tutta la riserva disponibile nelle forze armate. 
Non ci sono civili coscritti nelle unità regolari dell'esercito.
I coscritti vengono arruolati nella difesa territoriale e neanche tutti perché anche in quel caso non hanno armi per tutti e non tutti sono giudicati in grado di poter combattere.

Invece di stare appresso alla propaganda per aver ragione a tutti i costi bisognerebbe conoscere il funzionamento di una forza armata durante un conflitto, dato che stiamo parlando di una guerra.
Non è che se L'Ucraina ha 40 milioni di persone vuol dire che può richiamarne 20 sotto le armi, non hanno la possibilità di farlo e non sta accadendo.

Ed è tra l'altro il motivo per cui la Russia ora è avvantaggiata, loro possono avere un ricambio di truppe fresche, gli ucraini non possono farlo, hanno già richiamato i riservisti delle forze armate e non ne hanno altri.

Tra l'altro se proprio vogliamo parlare, un 15/20% delle forze russe è composto da coscritti senza alcuna esperienza, alcuni senza neanche un anno completo nelle forze armate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto, se putin ha insultato e minacciato praticamente tutti, da macron a di maio, passando per ambasciatori tedeschi, giapponesi ecc non pensi che forse non c'è margine di trattativa ?


È assurdo leggere come la soluzione sarebbe andare a trattare con Putin quando a conti fatti è Putin il primo a non voler trattare senza aver prima ottenuto una vittoria militare degna di questo nome da poter sbandierare in patria.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ponte sullo stretto = entrare in una guerra mondiale. Ok


Non hai capito nulla.
Non e quello il confronto.
Il confronto e sul tuo modo di rispondere "vai tu".
Non posso spiegare meglio.
Potrei ma solo in francese. In italiano non ci riesco a spiegarti meglio.
Eppure credevo che l'esempio era abbastanza chiaro...

Mica ho detto che fare o non fare il ponte sullo stretto e come scatenare una guerra mondiale o no.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per non riconoscere la Crimea ai russi il babbeo farà ricongiungere la transnistria alla Russia territorialmente.
> Per me è imperativo prendere l'ovest dell'ucraina (dove ci sono tantissimi cittadini di UE) e usarla come cuscinetto, tra l'altro mettendoci lì i profughi piuttosto che mandarli in massa nel cuore delle città europee, altrimenti rischiamo che oltre alla caduta della Moldavia che Polonia e Romania diventano come il Libano.


Sono d’accordo ma il babbeo santificato ha fatto tante concessionihhhh cit


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa menata dei civili? Le forze armate ucraine non hanno la possibilità logistica e organizzativa di integrare tutta la riserva disponibile nelle forze armate.
> Non ci sono civili coscritti nelle unità regolari dell'esercito.
> I coscritti vengono arruolati nella difesa territoriale e neanche tutti perché anche in quel caso non hanno armi per tutti e non tutti sono giudicati in grado di poter combattere.
> 
> ...



Ma prima di accusare gli altri di stare appresso alla propaganda,un bel bagno d'umiltà mai eh?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È assurdo leggere come la soluzione sarebbe andare a trattare con Putin quando a conti fatti è Putin il primo a non voler trattare senza aver prima ottenuto una vittoria militare degna di questo nome da poter sbandierare in patria.


appunto dico, ok avere opinioni diverse, ma almeno atteniamoci ai fatti, qua dentro sembra che con putin nessuno abbia mai provato a dialogarci


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fonti ucraine: "Nuovo obiettivo della Russia il bunker di Zelensky. E' stato costruito in epoca sovietica in previsione di un attacco nucleare, è comunque ben protetto."*


Zelensky è il più sicuro di tutti 
È bello tranquillo con le sue telecamere


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma prima di accusare gli altri di stare appresso alla propaganda,un bel bagno d'umiltà mai eh?


Io ti sto spiegando come funzionano le cose in questo ambito. Devo far finta di essere un ignorante sul tema perché altrimenti risulto fastidioso e saccente? 

Poi sei assolutamente libero di dire, credere e pensare quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito nulla.
> Non e quello il confronto.
> *Il confronto e sul tuo modo di rispondere "vai tu".*
> Non posso spiegare meglio.
> ...


Ed io ti ripeto che non ho la minima intenzione di farmi ammazzare per zelescone bidet o putin, se qualcuno ha tutta stra fretta si arruoli e parta senza rompere troppo i maroni agli altri. Il tuo paragone non c'azzecca nulla con la smania di entrare in guerra di alcuni (sulle chiappe altrui).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ti sto spiegando come funzionano le cose in questo ambito. Devo far finta di essere un ignorante sul tema perché altrimenti risulto fastidioso e saccente?
> 
> Poi sei assolutamente libero di dire, credere e pensare quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe.



Cosa sai ?
Quello che viene scritto su twitter da "fonti attendibili" ?
Se vuoi una voce veramente attendibile chiedi direttamente agli ucraini che sono scappati,domanda a loro e ti verranno dette anche molte più notizie di quelle che leggi dalle fonti "attendibilissime"


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Basta leggersi quello che sta succedendo in Kazakhistan, dopo se ho tempo spiego bene la situazione. In pratica hanno capito che il prossimo bersaglio sono loro.


E poi facciamo una guerra mondiale pure per il kazakhistan che è un paese con una dittatura becera?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> purtroppo come dice giustamente @pazzomania la nostra economia non è indipendente da questi accadimenti. Cinesi, russi, indiani e in seconda battuta brasiliani, poi ci sarebbero pure gli africani, stanno sgomitando per ottenere il loro personale posto al sole, e quel posto è occupato dal nostro asciugamano. Di solito si dice che se non ti occupi di politica sara poi la politica ad occuparsi dei tuoi affari, e volendo possiamo estendere questa affermazione sostituendo la parola politica con geopolitica, quindi se oggi l'occidente si fa i fatti suoi è probabile che non paghi il conto oggi ma lo paghera domani



Dio Santo perfino qui dentro tutti sono concordi che il principale colpevole è Putin, il 99% lo crede, anche se alcuni poi hanno ragionevolmente paura e preferiscono starne fuori.

India e Cina manco condannano la Russia, ma tutti sti pensatori indipendenti non vedono con chiarezza la situazione?

Tutte le economie emergenti del pianeta ci odiano, perché loro lavorano e noi godiamo, siamo grassi e viziati.
L'acqua la usiamo per lavare la macchina.

Lo sport lo dobbiamo fare perché se ci ingozziamo troppo ingrassiamo.

Il problema annuale tolta la salute, è scegliere il luogo di vacanza o in quale ristorante andare a mangiare 

Non pensiate loro non vogliano migliorare la loro situazione.
Perché quando "si sveglieranno" lo faranno tutti insieme.

E questa guerra sa tantissimo di sveglia mattutina perfetta.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosy Bindi ieri sera da Dietlinde Gruber detta Lilli:*
> 
> *"Sono Biden e Putin che devono sedersi al tavolo della pace, ma l'Europa deve spingere in tal senso.
> 
> ...


Non lo avrei mai detto ma discorso perfetto di Rosi Bindi. Queste parole sono Vangelo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E poi facciamo una guerra mondiale pure per il kazakhistan che è un paese con una dittatura becera?



Perchè no,il kazakistan salverà il mond dalla furia della russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cosa sai ?
> Quello che viene scritto su twitter da "fonti attendibili" ?
> Se vuoi una voce veramente attendibile chiedi direttamente agli ucraini che sono scappati,domanda a loro e ti verranno dette anche molte più notizie di quelle che leggi dalle fonti "attendibilissime"


Io ti sto parlando di come funziona l'esercito ucraino, che non è in grado di aumentare le sue fila in maniera vertiginosa perché prima di tutto non ha una dottrina d'impiego per farlo. Poi non ha SOPRATTUTTO la capacità logistica per ingrossare le sue fila con dei coscritti civili, la logistica è la cosa più importante in un conflitto, al di là di armi, strategie, tattiche ecc. 

Una brigata armata di tutto punto che però non riceve viveri, munizioni, carburante da giorni diventa inutile. 

Non è che se due persone fuggite dall'Ucraina arrivano e dicono: "Eh volevano arruolarci tutti per forza" allora è vero perché lo dicono loro, semplicemente perché non è fisicamente possibile farlo. È come se domani due amici di Messi sui social (quindi vicini a lui e attendibili) dicono: "Il Milan vuole Messi". Tu sai benissimo che il Milan non può permetterselo no? Ecco, le forze armate ucraine non possono permettersi di arruolare persone a profusione.

Tra l'altro come dicevo, i coscritti che non facevano parte della riserva selezionata vengono arruolati per la maggioranza nella difesa territoriale che si attiva solo con la presenza del nemico in quella regione. Non hanno capacità di spostamento e non vengono inviate su altri fronti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Noi non possiamo mandare armi all'Ucraina mentre loro possono raderla al suolo?
> Faccio finta di non capire la logica degli orchi.
> Cagarci addosso ora creerebbe meno rischi nel breve termine, ma rischi enormemente maggiori nel lungo termine.
> In fondo lo capiscono quasi tutti, solo che vogliamo illuderci che il Putler non chiederà nient'altro e capisco il cercare di essere ottimisti.
> ...


Ribadisco: prendi il fucile e vai salvarli. Perché se devo rimetterci l’economia e la mia stessa vita me la prenderei pure con tutti voi ossessionati dall’intervento in guerra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dio Santo perfino qui dentro tutti sono concordi che il principale colpevole è Putin, il 99% lo crede, anche se alcuni poi hanno ragionevolmente paura e preferiscono starne fuori.
> 
> India e Cina manco condannano la Russia, ma tutti sti pensatori indipendenti non vedono con chiarezza la situazione?


il problema dei pensatori indipendenti è che sono in malafede: o sono a libro paga di mosca o come orsini che sta rimpinguando il suo contocorrente con le varie ospitate, oppure sono totalmente accecati dall'ideologia e quindi se hai passato una vita ad urlare contro l'iperialismo americano, il capitalismo e a cantare bella ciao, bandiera rossa, e ad indossare la t shirt di cheguevara e a sventolare il bandierone falce e martello ti viene difficile riconoscere che questa volta ha sbagliato è stato qualche altro


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È assurdo leggere come la soluzione sarebbe andare a trattare con Putin quando a conti fatti è Putin il primo a non voler trattare senza aver prima ottenuto una vittoria militare degna di questo nome da poter sbandierare in patria.


I primi a non voler trattare sono gli “aggreditih” “americraini”…


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non hai capito nulla.
> Non e quello il confronto.
> Il confronto e sul tuo modo di rispondere "vai tu".
> Non posso spiegare meglio.
> ...


Oggettivamente hai fatto un esempio che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Qui stiamo parlando di una possibile devastante terza guerra mondiale. Se sentite tutto questo bisogno di salvare “la libertà “ e gli ucraini, tutti quanti voi perché non vi riunite e vi sacrificate?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I primi a non voler trattare sono gli “aggreditih” “americraini”…


Perdonami ma questo non è vero, Putin ha rifiutato l'ultima proposta di pace ed ha interrotto le trattative in attesa di una vittoria sul campo di battaglia, cioè questo lo hanno chiaramente detto loro eh, non sono ipotesi.

La domanda è, se clamorosamente topperanno anche nel Donbas, cosa succederà?


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente hai fatto un esempio che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Qui stiamo parlando di una possibile devastante terza guerra mondiale. Se sentite tutto questo bisogno di salvare “la libertà “ e gli ucraini, tutti quanti voi perché non vi riunite e vi sacrificate?


Ok. Se siete in 2 a non capire quello che volevo scrivere sarà perché non riesco a farmi capire. Prendo nota che per discussioni così complicate il mio italiano non è abbastanza buono.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e torniamo sempre allo stesso punto, se putin ha insultato e minacciato praticamente tutti, da macron a di maio, passando per ambasciatori tedeschi, giapponesi ecc non pensi che forse non c'è margine di trattativa ?



Lui ha insultato?!?Non mi pare che Biden abbia fatto diversamente Vogliamo continuare così?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente hai fatto un esempio che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Qui stiamo parlando di una possibile devastante terza guerra mondiale. Se sentite tutto questo bisogno di salvare “la libertà “ e gli ucraini, tutti quanti voi perché non vi riunite e vi sacrificate?


ma è un ragionamento vuoto, perche qualche altro potrebbe dire se la democrazia liberale occidentale vi fa cosi schifo perche non andate a vivere in russia, cina ecc? e stiamo sempre là punto e a capo


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo non è vero, Putin ha rifiutato l'ultima proposta di pace ed ha interrotto le trattative in attesa di una vittoria sul campo di battaglia, cioè questo lo hanno chiaramente detto loro eh, non sono ipotesi.
> 
> La domanda è, se clamorosamente topperanno anche nel Donbas, cosa succederà?


Per me li devasterà e li raderà al suolo semplice semplice. Cosa che è evidente che sta aspettando di fare, perché vorrebbe dire superare l’ultima linea rossa.
Le trattative era carta straccia perché l’idolo zelensky non ha capito proprio un catzo. Si faccia sterminare e tanti saluti


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok. Se siete in 2 a non capire quello che volevo scrivere sarà perché non riesco a farmi capire. Prendo nota che per discussioni così complicate il mio italiano non è abbastanza buono.


Il tuo italiano è buonissimo credimi. È proprio il concetto che è totalmente sbagliato


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente hai fatto un esempio che non sta né in cielo né in terra. Qui stiamo parlando di una possibile devastante terza guerra mondiale. Se sentite tutto questo bisogno di salvare “la libertà “ e gli ucraini, tutti quanti voi perché non vi riunite e vi sacrificate?


Ti lancio una piccola provocazione, la Russia nel 1914 sbagliò ad intervenire a favore della Serbia e a dare il via all'effetto domino che causò la prima guerra mondiale?
Francia e Gran Bretagna sbagliarono ad intervenire contro l Germania dopo l'invasione della Polonia? 

Paragoni difficili lo so, anche perché si tratta di altre epoche, non paragonabili a quella odierna, però possiamo ipotizzare che in entrambi i casi senza le reazioni i conflitti mondiali non sarebbero scoppiati, almeno non subito magari più in là.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lui ha insultato?!?Non mi pare che Biden abbia fatto diversamente Vogliamo continuare così?


ma stiamo ai livelli dei bambini davanti alla maestra dell'asilo? prima che parlasse nonno simpson biden, la russia aveva gia insultato e minacciato tutti in europa e pure fuori, quindi ripeto, stando alle dichiarazioni ufficiali i russi non sono mai stati aperti alle trattative, volevano la resa incondizionata e questo non vuol dire trattare


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me li devasterà e li raderà al suolo semplice semplice. Cosa che è evidente che sta aspettando di fare, perché vorrebbe dire superare l’ultima linea rossa.
> Le trattative era carta straccia perché l’idolo zelensky non ha capito proprio un catzo. Si faccia sterminare e tanti saluti


Scusami, la proposta è stata giudicata molto buona dai negoziatori russi, che hanno istruzioni precise dall'alto. 
Tu mi dici che era carta straccia, non è così dai.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma è un ragionamento vuoto, perche qualche altro potrebbe dire se la democrazia liberale occidentale vi fa cosi schifo perche non andate a vivere in russia, cina ecc? e stiamo sempre là punto e a capo


Perché io non ho detto nulla contro la democrazia liberale occidentale. Vedi? Sono considerato un filo russo solo perché non voglio la terza guerra mondiale? Non se ne esce. Voi che volete la libertà per i popoli e salvare l’ucraina, anziché stare col culo al caldo, adoperatevi per i vostri ideali e lasciate campare noi fuori da sta guerra no? Siamo tutti felici


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami, la proposta è stata giudicata molto buona dai negoziatori russi, che hanno istruzioni precise dall'alto.
> Tu mi dici che era carta straccia, non è così dai.


Evidentemente non era così buona. Non voler rinunciare a donbas e Crimea è ridicolo.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma stiamo ai livelli dei bambini davanti alla maestra dell'asilo? prima che parlasse nonno simpson biden, la russia aveva gia insultato e minacciato tutti in europa e pure fuori, quindi ripeto, stando alle dichiarazioni ufficiali i russi non sono mai stati aperti alle trattative, volevano la resa incondizionata e questo non vuol dire trattare



Vabbè, andiamo di propaganda allora. Non c'è verso alcuno. Continuiamo così e basta tanto Putin è un folle che si rifiuta di trattare( questo dice la propaganda) e gli americani hanno tentato il tutto per tutto. Buona guerra!!!


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti lancio una piccola provocazione, la Russia nel 1914 sbagliò ad intervenire a favore della Serbia e a dare il via all'effetto domino che causò la prima guerra mondiale?
> Francia e Gran Bretagna sbagliarono ad intervenire contro l Germania dopo l'invasione della Polonia?
> 
> Paragoni difficili lo so, anche perché si tratta di altre epoche, non paragonabili a quella odierna, però possiamo ipotizzare che in entrambi i casi senza le reazioni i conflitti mondiali non sarebbero scoppiati, almeno non subito magari più in là.


Non rispondo solo perché stai facendo un calderone che non ha senso col discorso di oggi. Lo dici tu stesso, paragone che non ci sta proprio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Trattative che ha fatto anche Giggino andando a fare selfie a mosca e a kiev.
E poi smerdato da entrambe le nazioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non era così buona. Non voler rinunciare a donbas e Crimea è ridicolo.


Ma se Lavrov stesso, che è un servo di Putin disse pubblicamente che gli ucraini avevano fatto notevoli passi in avanti nelle trattative. Dai ma come si fa a giustificare il no di Putin ad una proposta giudicata buono anche dai suoi lacchè. Vuol dire che il margine di trattativa c'era, poteva benissimo fare una controproposta sulla linea di quella ricevuta.

Putin non vuole una pace ottenuta a parole, ha bisogno di una vittoria militare per la sua propaganda interna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non rispondo solo perché stai facendo un calderone che non ha senso col discorso di oggi. Lo dici tu stesso, paragone che non ci sta proprio.


No no rispondi per favore, non bisogna per forza collegare la risposta alla situazione odierna, è per capire il tuo pensiero riguardo queste situazioni storiche.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se Lavrov stesso, che è un servo di Putin disse pubblicamente che gli ucraini avevano fatto notevoli passi in avanti nelle trattative. Dai ma come si fa a giustificare il no di Putin ad una proposta giudicata buono anche dai suoi lacchè. Vuol dire che il margine di trattativa c'era, poteva benissimo fare una controproposta sulla linea di quella ricevuta.
> 
> Putin non vuole una pace ottenuta a parole, ha bisogno di una vittoria militare per la sua propaganda interna.


ti rendi conto che le cose che scrivi sono pari pari a quelle che dicono gli ucraini più altri atlantisti ?
si parla di Ucraina che può vincere sul campo, ad ogni intervista non c'è una volta che si rinunci ai propri territori ma anzi si ripete anche di quelli persi in battaglia "Kherson resterà sempre ucraina" oppure "Mariupol sarà sempre ucraina" e via così
non riconoscono le sconfitte militari sul campo e pensano di poter ribaltare qualsiasi esito, sono del tutto andati

SE PERDI UN TERRITORIO IN GUERRA NON SARA' PIU' TUO
proprio l'abc della guerra


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No no rispondi per favore, non bisogna per forza collegare la risposta alla situazione odierna, è per capire il tuo pensiero riguardo queste situazioni storiche.


All’epoca, i contesti erano completamente diversi. Hanno sottovalutato hitler e una nazione che è uscita distrutta 20 anni prima dalla guerra. Avrebbero dovuto arginarlo subito e porgli dei limiti. Ma sono venuti fuori i soliti errori di una diplomazia vecchia e logora


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché io non ho detto nulla contro la democrazia liberale occidentale. Vedi? Sono considerato un filo russo solo perché non voglio la terza guerra mondiale? Non se ne esce. Voi che volete la libertà per i popoli e salvare l’ucraina, anziché stare col culo al caldo, adoperatevi per i vostri ideale e lasciare campare noi fuori da sta guerra no? Siamo tutti felici


ma chi vuole la terza guerra mondiale? l'essere umano ad un certo punto ha capito che a nessuno piace morire di morte violenta, tutti vorrebbero morire a 150 anni serenamente nel sonno nel letto di casa propria e per fare questo ha deciso che i diverbi e i contenziosi si risolvono a parole non con la violenza, la violenza è consentita solo come difesa e infatti in qualsiasi carta del diritto trovi il diritto alla leggittima difesa.
Quindi quando in una situazione si riesce a stabilire chi è l'aggressore e chi è l'aggredito, l'aggressore è quello che ha torto (e infatti pure per strada se si ha ragione e si passa alle mani qualcuno ti dice stai fermo altrimenti passi dalla ragione al torto) sopratutto se l'intensità dell'aggressione è sproporzionata, mentre l'aggredito ha il sacrosanto diritto di difendersi.
Qui dentro praticamente si legge lasciate fare so cacchi loro altrimenti poi vengono a disturbare me. Questo ragionamento applicato ad altre situazioni è controproducente, a sto punto lasciate fare la mafia altrimenti poi gli attentati li fanno pure a me, lasciate chiedere il pizzo al criminale altimenti se lo denunci c'è l'escalation, lasciate fare il bullo ecc, ecc
In un contesto civile, democratico, chiamatelo un po come vi pare lasciare fare a putin quello che sta facendo non è pensabile, non è accettabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ti rendi conto che le scrivi sono pari pari a quelle che dicono gli ucraini più altri atlantisti ?
> si parla di Ucraina che può vincere sul campo, ad ogni intervista non c'è una volta che si rinunci ai propri territori ma anzi si ripete anche di quelli persi in battaglia "Kherson resterà sempre ucraina" oppure "Mariupol sarà sempre ucraina" e via così


La propaganda è una cosa, le trattative sono altra cosa. Nelle trattative gli ucraini si sono dimostrati molto più morbidi rispetto alle parole di propaganda, ma è normale. 
Hanno aperto alla neutralità, Demilitarizzazione parziale ed alla cessione di Crimea e Donbas (anche se non in via definitiva ma mantenendo lo status Quo). 
Volendo il margine di trattativa c'è o meglio c'era.

Certo è che se i russi falliscono anche l'offensiva nel Donbas non potranno più effettuare altre offensive degne di questo nome per molto tempo, lì si aprirebbero diversi scenari poco pronosticabili. Tuttavia ritengo poco probabile che gli ucraini possano resistere nel Donbas.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Trattative che ha fatto anche Giggino andando a fare selfie a mosca e a kiev.
> E poi smerdato da entrambe le nazioni


è stato smerdato macron pure, e in piu di una occasione, è andato draghi ed è stato trattato come macron, l'ambasciatrice russa in giappone ha detto "il giappone commente di nuovo lo stesso errore quello di essersi alleato ad un paese nazzista", all'ambasciatore tedesco i russi gli hanno risposto "l'ultima volta che vi siete messi contro di noi l'armata rossa è arrivata a berlino", senza dimenticare le varie minacce poco velate di putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok. Se siete in 2 a non capire quello che volevo scrivere sarà perché non riesco a farmi capire. Prendo nota che per discussioni così complicate il mio italiano non è abbastanza buono.


Forse non ci capiamo davvero per problemi di lingua, ma davvero non fa nulla, anche se di pensiero direrso su tante cose ti reputo un ragazzo intelligente, e il paragone che hai fatto non è in linea con ciò che penso di te, forse sono io a non aver capito, sarà un mio limite, chiudiamola qui e basta, inutile discutere e rischiare di litigare per delle incomprensioni


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

Comunque perché si continua a parlare di Putin che vuole conquistare il Donbass? Kherson non è in Donbass, Kharkiv che è sul fronte neppure, nemmeno Dnipro.
La realtà è che Zelensky ha lanciato tutto quello che aveva conquistando una striscia che arriva fino a pochi chilometri di Donetsk (unica mossa logica che taglierebbe in due i russi), però per qualche motivo nessuno ha ancora parlato di controffensiva ucraina.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La propaganda è una cosa, le trattative sono altra cosa. Nelle trattative gli ucraini si sono dimostrati molto più morbidi rispetto alle parole di propaganda, ma è normale.
> Hanno aperto alla neutralità, Demilitarizzazione parziale ed alla cessione di Crimea e Donbas (anche se non in via definitiva ma mantenendo lo status Quo).
> Volendo il margine di trattativa c'è o meglio c'era.
> 
> Certo è che se i russi falliscono anche l'offensiva nel Donbas non potranno più effettuare altre offensive degne di questo nome per molto tempo, lì si aprirebbero diversi scenari poco pronosticabili. Tuttavia ritengo poco probabile che gli ucraini possano resistere nel Donbas.


vedi la mappa a metà febbraio e oggi, gli ucraini hanno perso territori loro non conquistato qualcosa tra ciò che due mesi fa era delle repubbliche di Lugansk o Donetsk.
possono solo decidere se perdere di misura o perdere nettamente, comunque perdono perchè il territorio si riduce.
è come dire che vinci se perdi 1-0 invece che 4-0...assurdo

senza contare che le forze armate ucraine vengono accerchiate in Donbass e chissà che carneficina esce


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma è un ragionamento vuoto, perche qualche altro potrebbe dire se la democrazia liberale occidentale vi fa cosi schifo perche non andate a vivere in russia, cina ecc? e stiamo sempre là punto e a capo


E' un ragionamento vuoto ok, tu vuoi entrare in guerra e devo venirci per forza io con te sennò ti senti solo? vuoi difendere gli ucraini? vai, senza rompere i maroni ai normali. Non eri uno di quelli che "va sacrificata la liberà per salvare il paese"? ora devo rimetterci la pelle per la libertà altrui? coerentissimo sul culo degli altri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vedi la mappa a metà febbraio e oggi, gli ucraini hanno perso territori loro non conquistato qualcosa tra ciò che due mesi fa era delle repubbliche di Lugansk o Donetsk.
> possono solo decidere se perdere di misura o perdere nettamente, comunque perdono perchè il territorio si riduce.
> è come dire che vinci se perdi 1-0 invece che 4-0...assurdo


Le aree della mappa in mano ai russi non vogliono dire che in ogni chilometro quadrato ci sono i russi, sono le aree conquistate dall'avanzata delle forze armate russe. 
Quelle zone vanno poi messe sotto controllo da una forza di occupazione, soprattutto nelle aree meno favorevoli ai russi. Considerando che però la linea del fronte è più corta rispetto ad inizio guerra dovrebbero faticare meno a controllarle.

Comunque il disastroso epilogo del fronte nord dovrebbe aver insegnato che se la logistica fallisce totalmente sei costretto o a trincerarti e resistere il più possibile oppure a ritirarti per evitare il peggio.

L'esercito ucraino non credo abbia la forza per controffensive importanti, forse possono fare qualcosa nella regione di Kharkiv.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento vuoto ok, tu vuoi entrare in guerra e devo venirci per forza io con te sennò ti senti solo? vuoi difendere gli ucraini? vai, senza rompere i maroni ai normali. Non eri uno di quelli che "va sacrificata la liberà per salvare il paese"? ora devo rimetterci la pelle per la libertà altrui? coerentissimo sul culo degli altri.


C'è anche un discorso di equilibri geopolitici, se avessero lasciato totalmente campo libero alla Russia qualunque altra nazione nel mondo avrebbe potuto considerare di fare la stessa cosa, un reazione a catena che finirebbe per toccare anche l'occidente, se non militarmente sicuramente a livello economico.

Bisognerebbe iniziare a pensare a una conferenza internazionale che comprenda tutte le parti in causa, non solo ucraina e Russia, che lavorino ad oltranza al fine di trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti, solo così si può evitare una situazione ancora più grave.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le aree della mappa in mano ai russi non vogliono dire che in ogni chilometro quadrato ci sono i russi, sono le aree conquistate dall'avanzata delle forze armate russe.
> Quelle zone vanno poi messe sotto controllo da una forza di occupazione, soprattutto nelle aree meno favorevoli ai russi. Considerando che però la linea del fronte è più corta rispetto ad inizio guerra dovrebbero faticare meno a controllarle.
> 
> Comunque il disastroso epilogo del fronte nord dovrebbe aver insegnato che se la logistica fallisce totalmente sei costretto o a trincerarti e resistere il più possibile oppure a ritirarti per evitare il peggio.
> ...


è da vedere se sia stata una ritirata o una tattica.
c'è chi dice abbiano fatto come in Siria per isolare i militari a sud e a est così da poterli prendere a tenaglia, perchè gli ucraini tutti concentrati a difendere Kiev e non hanno la forza per farlo così in tutte le regioni
anche perchè gli stessi analisti dicono che non ci fossero gli uomini a sufficienza per prendere Kiev, avvalora la tesi della tattica diversiva

poi i rifornimenti devono farsi migliaia di km dall'ovest e dalla capitale fino alle zone di conflitto, sono bersagli mobili


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento vuoto ok, tu vuoi entrare in guerra e devo venirci per forza io con te sennò ti senti solo? vuoi difendere gli ucraini? vai, senza rompere i maroni ai normali. Non eri uno di quelli che "va sacrificata la liberà per salvare il paese"? ora devo rimetterci la pelle per la libertà altrui? coerentissimo sul culo degli altri.


eh? calma rilassati e stai sereno  stai facendo un mischione che la meta basta, non so a cosa tu ti riferisca quando scrivi "va sacrificata la liberà per salvare il paese", forse ti confondi con qualche altro utente, boh se ti riferisci al covid e ti fa stare piu sereno ti faccio sapere che non sono vaccinato, che ritengo il green pass una soluzione implementata male, ecc ma siamo gia OT
Per quanto riguarda la guerra, dove ho scritto che voglio che l'italia entri in guerra? 
Io rispendo di quello che dico non ti quello che gli altri erroneamente capiscono. Io ho semplicemente detto che tra aggressore e aggredito quello che ha torto è l'aggressore e che l'aggredito ha una cosa che si chiama diritto di legittima difesa e ha tutto il diritto di chiedere aiuto, ora vedi tu tra russia e ucraina che ruolo hanno e datti una risposta


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è anche un discorso di equilibri geopolitici, se avessero lasciato totalmente campo libero alla Russia qualunque altra nazione nel mondo avrebbe potuto considerare di fare la stessa cosa, un reazione a catena che finirebbe per toccare anche l'occidente, se non militarmente sicuramente a livello economico.
> 
> Bisognerebbe iniziare a pensare a una conferenza internazionale che comprenda tutte le parti in causa, non solo ucraina e Russia, che lavorino ad oltranza al fine di trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti, solo così si può evitare una situazione ancora più grave.


Sulla prima parte mettiamoci d'accordo, o la russia è ad un passo dal fallimento e dal perdere la guerra e il timore di una conquista dell'europa è infondato. Se il pericolo di trovarci a parlare russo da qua ad un anno è concreto invece significa che finora ci son state raccontate solo fregnacce da ucraina e qualsiasi fonte occidentale. Mettiamoci d'accordo perche la rigirate a far passare putin per scemo o per il boss finale in base a come vi gira.

Sulla seconda parte invece finalmente leggo una proposta interessante alternativa al farci ammazzare tutti perche zelenscone è un messia buono e va aiutato "costi quel che costi".


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è da vedere se sia stata una ritirata o una tattica.
> c'è chi dice abbiano fatto come in Siria per isolare i militari a sud e a est così da poterli prendere a tenaglia, perchè gli ucraini tutti concentrati a difendere Kiev e non hanno la forza per farlo così in tutte le regioni


Una diversione non avviene in questo modo, potevano: 

A) Mantenere la pressione su Kiev senza invadere ma semplicemente lasciando ammassate diverse unità sul confine.

B) Fare quello che hanno fatto senza poi ritirarsi completamente, continuando a mantenere Kiev sotto minaccia potenziale.

Tra l'altro per spostare le truppe dal fronte nord a est occorrono diversi giorni, non è una passeggiata. Per non parlare delle perdite subite.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte mettiamoci d'accordo, o la russia è ad un passo dal fallimento e dal perdere la guerra e il timore di una conquista dell'europa è infondato. Se il pericolo di trovarci a parlare russo da qua ad un anno è concreto invece significa che finora ci son state raccontate solo fregnacce da ucraina e qualsiasi fonte occidentale. Mettiamoci d'accordo perche la rigirate a far passare putin per scemo o per il boss finale in base a come vi gira.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte invece finalmente leggo una proposta interessante alternativa al farci ammazzare tutti perche zelenscone è un messia buono e va aiutato "costi quel che costi".


Secondo me la Russia non ha la forza militare per aprire un altro fronte da nessun'altra parte. Potrebbe fare qualcosa di limitato e nulla più.
Tuttavia conserva ancora un ampio e importante deterrente missilistico sia esso convenzionale che nucleare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> eh? calma rilassati e stai sereno  stai facendo un mischione che la meta basta, non so a cosa tu ti riferisca quando scrivi "va sacrificata la liberà per salvare il paese", *forse ti confondi con qualche altro utente*, boh se ti riferisci al covid e ti fa stare piu sereno ti faccio sapere che non sono vaccinato, che ritengo il green pass una soluzione implementata male, ecc ma siamo gia OT
> Per quanto riguarda la guerra, dove ho scritto che voglio che l'italia entri in guerra?
> Io rispendo di quello che dico non ti quello che gli altri erroneamente capiscono. Io ho semplicemente detto che tra aggressore e aggredito quello che ha torto è l'aggressore e che l'aggredito ha una cosa che si chiama diritto di legittima difesa e ha tutto il diritto di chiedere aiuto, ora vedi tu tra russia e ucraina che ruolo hanno e datti una risposta


E allora sarò scemo io, boh eravate così tanti a darci contro sia col covid che all'inizio di questa guerra, ora pare che nessuno lo sia. sarò diventato scemo io, prendo atto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E allora sarò scemo io, boh eravate così tanti a darci contro sia col covid che all'inizio di questa guerra, ora pare che nessuno lo sia. sarò diventato scemo io, prendo atto.


proprio sulla roba del covid ho postato poco e nulla, io sono quello che criticava aspramente galliani nel vecchissimo forum o che non riteneva mirabelli il colpevole numero uno, attirandomi, in entrambi i casi, le ire di mezzo forum  ma sul covid stai confondendo con qualche altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> o che non riteneva mirabelli il colpevole numero uno,


Ti spediremo immediatamente al fronte!

Si scherza eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E allora sarò scemo io, boh eravate così tanti a darci contro sia col covid che all'inizio di questa guerra, ora pare che nessuno lo sia. sarò diventato scemo io, prendo atto.


Se ti può rincuorare, qui negli USA, il cosiddetto impero del male per molti nel forum  
Per quanto riguarda il covid, non ci sono più ne restrizioni ne mascherine da un bel po', il vaccino non è mai stato obbligatorio ( se non per alcune categorie) e non è mai esistito il green pass. Veniva richiesta prova di vaccinazione fino a metà febbraio solo per partecipare a grandi eventi come concerti ecc.

Però qui siamo molto off topic..


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky su Mariupol: "La distruzione del nostro esercito, dei nostri ragazzi, porrà fine a tutti i negoziati"*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosy Bindi ieri sera da Dietlinde Gruber detta Lilli:*
> 
> *"Sono Biden e Putin che devono sedersi al tavolo della pace, ma l'Europa deve spingere in tal senso.
> 
> ...


Alleluia allora è vero che l età porta giudizio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Da domani in vigore le misure restrittive varate l'8 aprile, i porti Italiani saranno chiusi alle imbarcazioni russe ed anche a quelle che hanno cambiato bandiera dopo il 24 Febbraio.
> Le navi che si trovano attualmente nei porti italiani dovranno lasciarli immediatamente al completamento delle proprie attività commerciali.
> *Il regolamento Ue non si applica alle navi che* hanno bisogno di assistenza o di rifiugio, che richiedono appordo per motivi di sicurezza marittima o che *hanno salvato vite in mare.*



Fossi in Vladimiro,vista questa ulteriore cagata dell'ue (che continua a pendere dalle labbra di washington anzichè prendere decisioni in completa autonomia) farei solo una cosa :
TUTTE le navi della zona le avrei dirottate nel mediterraneo a raccogliere migranti 

Poi sai che spasso quando si ritornerà a 200-300-400 mila clandestini nel giro di pochi mesi e li si vedrà se questa solidarietà dell'UE si rafforzerà o si scioglierà come neve al sole


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è da vedere se sia stata una ritirata o una tattica.
> c'è chi dice abbiano fatto come in Siria per isolare i militari a sud e a est così da poterli prendere a tenaglia, perchè gli ucraini tutti concentrati a difendere Kiev e non hanno la forza per farlo così in tutte le regioni
> anche perchè gli stessi analisti dicono che non ci fossero gli uomini a sufficienza per prendere Kiev, avvalora la tesi della tattica diversiva


Sempre ritirata è, ovvio che non è una ritirata inseguiti dal nemico....basta vedere con che cautela ci sono tornati gli ucraini che ci hanno messo tre giorni per vedere i cadaveri nelle piazze e nelle strade principali.
Il fatto è che lì c'erano per mettere pressione per il golpe....ma era uno spreco di soldati dato che il golpe non c'è stato. Ritirando i soldati possono impiegarli in altri fronti mentre gli ucraini devono comunque presidiare quei fronti perché c'è il confine con la Bielorussia.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fossi in Vladimiro,vista questa ulteriore cagata dell'ue (che continua a pendere dalle labbra di washington anzichè prendere decisioni in completa autonomia) farei solo una cosa :
> TUTTE le navi della zona le avrei dirottate nel mediterraneo a raccogliere migranti
> 
> Poi sai che spasso quando si ritornerà a 200-300-400 mila clandestini nel giro di pochi mesi e li si vedrà se questa solidarietà dell'UE si rafforzerà o si scioglierà come neve al sole


Se ti legge il PD


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma tutti quelli che ora parlano del valore assoluto della libertà dei popoli dove stavano in passato? 
Quando a sovvertire governi e ad invadere sono i nostri cari alleati tale valore non conta? 
Dove stavano quando i nostri politicanti chiudevano affari con un dittatore conclamato come Putin?
L’Ucraina è stata aggredita e lo sappiamo tutti. Ora come se ne esce con il minor danno possibile per loro ma, permettetemi, soprattutto per noi? 
Per me, seguire ciecamente la strategia degli USA porterà ad una catastrofe l’Europa e non di certo gli americani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che ora parlano del valore assoluto della libertà dei popoli dove stavano in passato?
> Quando a sovvertire governi e ad invadere sono i nostri cari alleati tale valore non conta?
> Dove stavano quando i nostri politicanti chiudevano affari con un dittatore conclamato come Putin?
> L’Ucraina è stata aggredita e lo sappiamo tutti. Ora come se ne esce con il minor danno possibile per loro ma, permettetemi, soprattutto per noi?
> Per me, seguire ciecamente la strategia degli USA porterà ad una catastrofe l’Europa e non di certo gli americani.


perche buttarla sempre in caciara con questa retorica spicciola alla dibattista? Dov'era gondor quando cadde l'ovestfalda!?  non è che siccome si è contro la russia in questo caso specifico allora si è filoamericani.
Io personalmente sono sempre stato contrario all'esportazione della democrazia in stile americano, ma questo è il mio parere, se vuoi sapere il parere degli utenti sulla guerra x apri un topic e se ne parla civilmente.
Per quanto riguarda la storia "eh i politicanti commerciavano col dittatore conclamato putin" , il commercio è anche uno strumento di pace, perche secondo l'evidenza emperica o ti scambi le merci o ti scambi le persone, se compro il gas dalla russia e quei soldi fanno felice i russi contento loro e contenti noi che abbiamo l'energia, quindi contenti tutti. Se non commerci con la russia, il russo andra a cercare la sua personale felicita altrove, quindi se non si vuole l'estraneo in casa gioca forza devi commerciare, poi se putin quei soldi se li divide con gli amichetti suoi e ammazza i dissidenti sono problemi interni dei russi.
Se si fosse seguito quel ragionamento allora non si sarebbe dovuto commerciare con l'italia, la germania e il giappone post seconda guerra mondiale, perche noi eravamo dei fascistoni voltagabbana, i tedeschi dei pazzoidi nazzisti che bruciavano le persone e i giapponesi dei fissati imperialisti con la passione per i kamikaze.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma chi vuole la terza guerra mondiale? l'essere umano ad un certo punto ha capito che a nessuno piace morire di morte violenta, tutti vorrebbero morire a 150 anni serenamente nel sonno nel letto di casa propria e per fare questo ha deciso che i diverbi e i contenziosi si risolvono a parole non con la violenza, la violenza è consentita solo come difesa e infatti in qualsiasi carta del diritto trovi il diritto alla leggittima difesa.
> Quindi quando in una situazione si riesce a stabilire chi è l'aggressore e chi è l'aggredito, l'aggressore è quello che ha torto (e infatti pure per strada se si ha ragione e si passa alle mani qualcuno ti dice stai fermo altrimenti passi dalla ragione al torto) sopratutto se l'intensità dell'aggressione è sproporzionata, mentre l'aggredito ha il sacrosanto diritto di difendersi.
> Qui dentro praticamente si legge lasciate fare so cacchi loro altrimenti poi vengono a disturbare me. Questo ragionamento applicato ad altre situazioni è controproducente, a sto punto lasciate fare la mafia altrimenti poi gli attentati li fanno pure a me, lasciate chiedere il pizzo al criminale altimenti se lo denunci c'è l'escalation, lasciate fare il bullo ecc, ecc
> In un contesto civile, democratico, chiamatelo un po come vi pare lasciare fare a putin quello che sta facendo non è pensabile, non è accettabile


Non mischiate altre cose come rissa o mafia..non c’entra nulla dai. Nessuno sta dicendo che non devono difendersi ma così come dite, dovremmo intervenire in ogni guerra e l’umanità non ci sarebbe più da anni. Qua si rischia un conflitto gigantesco e tragico, possibile non ci si arrivi a questo piccolo particolare?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La propaganda è una cosa, le trattative sono altra cosa. Nelle trattative gli ucraini si sono dimostrati molto più morbidi rispetto alle parole di propaganda, ma è normale.
> Hanno aperto alla neutralità, Demilitarizzazione parziale ed alla cessione di Crimea e Donbas (anche se non in via definitiva ma mantenendo lo status Quo).
> Volendo il margine di trattativa c'è o meglio c'era.
> 
> Certo è che se i russi falliscono anche l'offensiva nel Donbas non potranno più effettuare altre offensive degne di questo nome per molto tempo, lì si aprirebbero diversi scenari poco pronosticabili. Tuttavia ritengo poco probabile che gli ucraini possano resistere nel Donbas.


Donbas e Crimea devono mollarli. Perché non ci arrivano?


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo Ansa che cita il Times, Il capitano Yiriy Myronenko avrebbe riferito che militari britannici si siano recati nella capitale ucraina per addestrare nuove reclute e istruire all'utilizzo dei razzi anticarro Nlaw, forniti da Londra, rivelatisi una delle armi più efficaci utilizzate contro l'avanzata russa.
> Notizia da confermare, che decreterebbe il primo ingresso di truppe di Paesi nato in suolo Ucraino. *


Di questo passo va a finire che il bulletto di Mosca se ne torna a casa senza prendere nemmeno il parco giochi dei villaggetti sul confine. Non vedo l ora che venga fatto fuori dai suoi stessi colleghi. Magari avvelenato o sparato alla schiena come fa lui coi suoi avversari politici. O meglio ancora deportato in Siberia a ricevere un bel trattamento medioevale come riserva lui a chi lo fa arrabbiare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mischiate altre cose come rissa o mafia..non c’entra nulla dai. Nessuno sta dicendo che non devono difendersi ma così come dite, dovremmo intervenire in ogni guerra e l’umanità non ci sarebbe più da anni. Qua si rischia un conflitto gigantesco e tragico, possibile non ci si arrivi a questo piccolo particolare?


ma è un conflitto che di certo non eviti attuando la pratica dello struzzo e mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia, e mi viene da dire possibile che non ci si arrivi a questo piccolo particolare? Ormai il casino l'hanno iniziato i russi, è stato proposto un accordo accettabile con crimea, dombas e non entrata nella nato e ai russi a quando pare non andava bene, quindi ancora una volta che si fa?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è anche un discorso di equilibri geopolitici, se avessero lasciato totalmente campo libero alla Russia qualunque altra nazione nel mondo avrebbe potuto considerare di fare la stessa cosa, un reazione a catena che finirebbe per toccare anche l'occidente, se non militarmente sicuramente a livello economico.
> 
> Bisognerebbe iniziare a pensare a una conferenza internazionale che comprenda tutte le parti in causa, non solo ucraina e Russia, che lavorino ad oltranza al fine di trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti, solo così si può evitare una situazione ancora più grave.


Assolutamente d’accordo su una conferenza delle nazioni dove si discute di tutto dalla A alla Z. È l’unica cosa da fare


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo su una conferenza delle nazioni dove si discute di tutto dalla A alla Z. È l’unica cosa da fare


Ma senza che esca anima viva, solo ad accordi raggiunti e firmati da tutti i paesi mondiali, a costo di lasciarli li a crepare di vecchiaia.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma è un conflitto che di certo non eviti attuando la pratica dello struzzo e mettendo la testa sotto la sabbia, e mi viene da dire possibile che non ci si arrivi a questo piccolo particolare? Ormai il casino l'hanno iniziato i russi, è stato proposto un accordo accettabile con crimea, dombas e non entrata nella nato e ai russi a quando pare non andava bene, quindi ancora una volta che si fa?


L’accordo con Crimea e donbas è accettabile? Ma dove ? Stai scherzando vero?
La politica dello struzzo dove? che ci stiamo uccidendo con sanzioni e stiamo armando gli ucraini fini ai denti? Dopo c’è solo la terza mondiale. La vuoi? Io no, a costo pure che l’ucraina non esista più


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’accordo con Crimea e donbas è accettabile? Ma dove ? Stai scherzando vero?
> La politica dello struzzo dove? che ci stiamo uccidendo con sanzioni e stiamo armando gli ucraini fini ai denti? Dopo c’è solo la terza mondiale. La vuoi? Io no, a costo pure che l’ucraina non esista più


si ma basta con sta manfrina volete la terza guerra mondiale , chi la vuole? nessuno. A putin è stata proposta la crimea, il donbass indipendente che è un altro modo per dire una nazioncina governata dal un fantoccio filorusso come in bielorussia e la certezza di non entrare nella nato scritta nero su bianco. I russi hanno rifiutato accampando altre mille richieste assurde come demilitarizzazione, governo ucraino praticamente scelto da loro ecc che altro si puo fare? dare pure una fettina di deretano?


----------



## Shmuk (16 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato qui riportato, ma in un giornale, La Verità mi sembra, hanno intervistato un reporter francese che ha detto chiaramente che ci sono gli americani in Ucraina ad addestrare i soldati. Ma ci hanno fatto credere alla narrativa che gli ucraini DA SOLI stanno resistendo contro la potenza russa.



Che fossero stati già addestrati era noto, poi se adesso pigliano qualche nuova lezione non mi sembra paranormale... si fece lo stesso in Afghanistan negli 80s per dirne una, e proprio contro i Russi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma basta con sta manfrina volete la terza guerra mondiale , chi la vuole? nessuno. A putin è stata proposta la crimea, il donbass indipendente che è un altro modo per dire una nazioncina governata dal un fantoccio filorusso come in bielorussia e la certezza di non entrare nella nato scritta nero su bianco. I russi hanno rifiutato accampando altre mille richieste assurde come demilitarizzazione, governo ucraino praticamente scelto da loro ecc che altro si puo fare? dare pure una fettina di deretano?


Guarda che su donbas e Crimea hanno offerto la status quo per 15 anni. Offerta ridicola dato che sono territori persi 8 anni fa.
Per me l’ucraina non può imporre nessuna condizione e infatti niente trattati. Si facciano radere al suolo che vuoi che ti dica. Di più non si può e fare e se si vuole di più si vuole la terza guerra mondiale stop


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda che su donbas e Crimea hanno offerto la status quo per 15 anni. Offerta ridicola dato che sono territori persi 8 anni fa.
> Per me l’ucraina non può imporre nessuna condizione e infatti niente trattati. Si facciano radere al suolo che vuoi che ti dica. Di più non si può e fare e se si vuole di più si vuole la terza guerra mondiale stop


Va bene tutto ma se prima dici che bisogna trattare ma che alla fine l'Ucraina deve solo dire "ok Vlad" di cosa vuoi che parlino?


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo su una conferenza delle nazioni dove si discute di tutto dalla A alla Z. È l’unica cosa da fare


Ecco. Su questo credo veramente che troverai un solo utente in questo forum capace di dirti che stai sbagliando?
E la soluzione che vorremo tutti (noi piccoli esseri umani che non hanno nessun vantaggio ne di una guerra Ucraina-Russia ne di una guerra NATO-Russia).

però per trovare un accordo devono essere d'accordo in 2. E in questo caso, l'Ucraina ha già detto fino a quanto poteva andare. La Russia ha ribadito più volte che vuole tutto e che se non li offrono tutto allora lo prenderanno di forza.
(Con tutto non sto mica parlando di mezzo mondo eh).

C'è poco da discutere con la Russia.
O accetti tutto o non accetteranno nulla... Al di là che Zelensky sia ragionevole o meno. Non conta. Non c'è margine di trattativa.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma senza che esca anima viva, solo ad accordi raggiunti e firmati da tutti i paesi mondiali, a costo di lasciarli li a crepare di vecchiaia.


Perfetto.
Incontro in paese realmente neutrale (niente Turchia),
entrano solo i presidenti nella sala (vabbe biden esonerato),
consegnano tutte le pistole, anche i coltelli che nascondono nel calzino ,
Non escono finchè tutti non ottengono qualcosa (cessione territori puramente russofili, risarcimenti pesanti all' Ucraina, smontaggio sistemi militari per un tot di km dal confine in tutti i paesi, Taiwan polo commerciale mondiale neutrale ,revisione accordi economici vantaggiosi per tutti, deux friture per Gigino )
Solo i big money ci possono salvare realmente,oppure una bella rissa nella stanza dei presidenti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto ma se prima dici che bisogna trattare ma che alla fine l'Ucraina deve solo dire "ok Vlad" di cosa vuoi che parlino?


Sto dicendo che al momento l’ucraina non può imporre nulla. Soprattutto su donbas e Crimea DEVE cedere. Cedere punto


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’accordo con Crimea e donbas è accettabile? Ma dove ? Stai scherzando vero?
> La politica dello struzzo dove? che ci stiamo uccidendo con sanzioni e stiamo armando gli ucraini fini ai denti? Dopo c’è solo la terza mondiale. La vuoi? Io no, a costo pure che l’ucraina non esista più



Amico mio trovo del tutto inutile discutere con chi vede solo le cose che il padrone gli dice di vedere e accusa gli altri di buttarla in caciara. Il parere di tutti dovrebbe essere rispettato ma non si può pretendere che accada.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che al momento l’ucraina non può imporre nulla. Soprattutto su donbas e Crimea DEVE cedere. Cedere punto


Ammettiamo che debba cedere.
Cos'altro deve accettare secondo te?
Però vorrei una risposta sincera e non una battuta. Solo per capire come la pensi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio trovo del tutto inutile discutere con chi vede solo le cose che il padrone gli dice di vedere e accusa gli altri di buttarla in caciara. Il parere di tutti dovrebbe essere rispettato ma non si può pretendere che accada.


Sono d’accordo. Spesso succede così.
Ma in questo caso almeno, sto discutendo con gente con la quale si puoi discutere. La divergenza di opinioni ci sta, è obbligare a pensarla in un’unica maniera che per me non sta né in cielo né in terra


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo che debba cedere.
> Cos'altro deve accettare secondo te?
> Però vorrei una risposta sincera e non una battuta. Solo per capire come la pensi


Ad oggi, zelensky ha 2 opzioni: resistere fino alla fine o provare ad offrire un accordo più vantaggiosa possibile ai russi. Se cede sulle aree contese, è possibile che si possa cavare un ragno dal buco. Se neanche così Putin si accontenta allora non ci può essere nessuna via diplomatica, è palese. Fosse così comunque, zelncoso non può pretendere più nulla da noi. NULLA. Combattano fino alla caduta o alla vittoria.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo. Spesso succede così.
> Ma in questo caso almeno, sto discutendo con gente con la quale si puoi discutere. La divergenza di opinioni ci sta, è obbligare a pensarla in un’unica maniera che per me non sta né in cielo né in terra



Ammiro la tua pazienza ma chi è schierato crede di avere la verità in tasca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

@Ringhio8 ,in merito alla tua discussione chiusa su cosa l'Italia poteva e doveva fare con la questione ucraina.
Te lo dico io cosa l'Italia doveva fare : un azzo.

Proprio come ha fatto la Turchia che non ha seguito i cagnolini dell'UE : nessuna sanzione per i russi,anzi,ancora oggi sta spalancando le porte ai loro miliardari.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, zelensky ha 2 opzioni: resistere fino alla fine o provare ad offrire un accordo più vantaggiosa possibile ai russi. Se cede sulle aree contese, è possibile che si possa cavare un ragno dal buco. Se neanche così Putin si accontenta allora non ci può essere nessuna via diplomatica, è palese. Fosse così comunque, zelncoso non può pretendere più nulla da noi. NULLA. Combattano fino alla caduta o alla vittoria.



Zelensky vuole vincere la guerra. I suoi amici lo spingono in tale direzione non verso un accordo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 ,in merito alla tua discussione chiusa su cosa l'Italia poteva e doveva fare con la questione ucraina.
> Te lo dico io cosa l'Italia doveva fare : un azzo.
> 
> Proprio come ha fatto la Turchia che non ha seguito i cagnolini dell'UE : nessuna sanzione per i russi,anzi,ancora oggi sta spalancando le porte ai loro miliardari.


Concordo assolutamente


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky vuole vincere la guerra. I suoi amici lo spingono in tale direzione non verso un accordo.


E come la deve vincere questa guerra?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E come la deve vincere questa guerra?



Secondo te Zelensky non spera ancora in un intervento diretto della NATO?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @Ringhio8 ,in merito alla tua discussione chiusa su cosa l'Italia poteva e doveva fare con la questione ucraina.
> Te lo dico io cosa l'Italia doveva fare : un azzo.
> 
> Proprio come ha fatto la Turchia che non ha seguito i cagnolini dell'UE : nessuna sanzione per i russi,anzi,ancora oggi sta spalancando le porte ai loro miliardari.


La Turchia sta fornendo all'ucraina i droni da combattimento che tanto stanno facendo penare la logistica russa. Oltre che armi leggere, munizioni, elmetti.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Turchia sta fornendo all'ucraina i droni da combattimento che tanto stanno facendo penare la logistica russa. Oltre che armi leggere, munizioni, elmetti.



La Turchia, insomma, fa affari con tutti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky: "Siamo pronti a discutere con la Russia la nostra neutralità ed il rifiuto di aderire a organizzazioni militari. Possiamo impegnarci a a definire in maniera definitiva lo status della Crimea e del Donbas. 
Ciò può avvenire però esclusivamente con una tregua che ponga fine alle ostilità e col ritiro delle forze russe dal territorio ucraino.
Sono pronto ad incontrare il presidente Putin in qualunque momento, le nostre condizioni sono chiare e in direzione della pace."*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Siamo pronti a discutere con la Russia la nostra neutralità ed il rifiuto di aderire a organizzazioni militari. Possiamo impegnarci a a definire in maniera definitiva lo status della Crimea e del Donbas.
> Ciò può avvenire però esclusivamente con una tregua che ponga fine alle ostilità e col ritiro delle forze russe dal territorio ucraino.
> Sono pronto ad incontrare il presidente Putin in qualunque momento, le nostre condizioni sono chiare e in direzione della pace."*



Bene, mi sembra un passo importante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Turchia sta fornendo all'ucraina i droni da combattimento che tanto stanno facendo penare la logistica russa. Oltre che armi leggere, munizioni, elmetti.



Si,ma non ha seguito il gregge nel sanzionare la Russia.
Alla fine continua a fare affari con entrambe,senza danneggiare i rapporti con una o con l'altra nazione.

Invece noi ci siamo evirati con le nostre stesse mani.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma non ha seguito il gregge nel sanzionare la Russia.
> Alla fine continua a fare affari con entrambe,senza danneggiare i rapporti con una o con l'altra nazione.
> 
> Invece noi ci siamo evirati con le nostre stesse mani.



La Turchia può permettersi di dissentire dagli USA, noi no.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, zelensky ha 2 opzioni: resistere fino alla fine o provare ad offrire un accordo più vantaggiosa possibile ai russi. Se cede sulle aree contese, è possibile che si possa cavare un ragno dal buco. Se neanche così Putin si accontenta allora non ci può essere nessuna via diplomatica, è palese. Fosse così comunque, zelncoso non può pretendere più nulla da noi. NULLA. Combattano fino alla caduta o alla vittoria.


Non può pretendere nulla e hai ragione.
Lui chiede poi noi facciamo quello che vogliamo.
Ma noi non possiamo nemmeno pretendere che ***** in silenzio.

Si può sempre chiedere. Ma nessuno e obbligato ad accettare.
Se lo facciamo e solo perché ne abbiamo un tornaconto.
Non credi mica che i paesi europei intervengano solo per aiutare l'Ucraina? Ai posteri forti non interessa più di tanto. Così come giustamente in molti lo fanno notare, non interveniamo in moltissime guerre che ci sono al momento.
Perché? Perché nelle altre guerre c'è più da perdere che da guadagnare.
Qui invece la cosa non e così limpida. Certo rischiamo moltissimo ad intervenire.
Ma rischiamo pure molto non facendolo.

Vediamo dai.

Però oltre a l'Ucraina cosa pensi di Svezia e Finlandia?
Pure loro devono starsene zitte e accettare di fare quello che chiede Putin?

Penso che molto passerà di quello che faranno con quei 2 paesi.


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E poi facciamo una guerra mondiale pure per il kazakhistan che è un paese con una dittatura becera?


Non c'entra niente con quello che ho scritto dai


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Siamo pronti a discutere con la Russia la nostra neutralità ed il rifiuto di aderire a organizzazioni militari. Possiamo impegnarci a a definire in maniera definitiva lo status della Crimea e del Donbas.
> Ciò può avvenire però esclusivamente con una tregua che ponga fine alle ostilità e col ritiro delle forze russe dal territorio ucraino.
> Sono pronto ad incontrare il presidente Putin in qualunque momento, le nostre condizioni sono chiare e in direzione della pace."*


in netta controtendenza rispetto alle ultime dichiarazioni, magari fosse vero


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> in netta controtendenza rispetto alle ultime dichiarazioni, magari fosse vero


Ha detto quello che dice sempre... Trattiamo dopo che voi russi vi ritirate, Putin accetta? Ne dubito


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma non ha seguito il gregge nel sanzionare la Russia.
> Alla fine continua a fare affari con entrambe,senza danneggiare i rapporti con una o con l'altra nazione.
> 
> Invece noi ci siamo evirati con le nostre stesse mani.


A conti fatti, l'unico scambio commerciale vitale che ha l'Italia con la Russia è quello del gas. Quello sta continuando nonostante tutto.

Intendiamoci, ci saranno sicuramente altri settori colpiti dalle sanzioni, ma non sono vitali come quello del gas.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Aprile 2022)

Intanto wagner e ceceni stanno stringendo sempre più il cerchio sul battaglione azov


----------



## Milanoide (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa menata dei civili? Le forze armate ucraine non hanno la possibilità logistica e organizzativa di integrare tutta la riserva disponibile nelle forze armate.
> Non ci sono civili coscritti nelle unità regolari dell'esercito.
> I coscritti vengono arruolati nella difesa territoriale e neanche tutti perché anche in quel caso non hanno armi per tutti e non tutti sono giudicati in grado di poter combattere.
> 
> ...


E dai nomi dei feriti ricoverati negli ospedali ucraini, già qualche settimana fa si era notato che molti coscritti russi provengono dai paesi esterni musulmani. I Mohammad si arruolato per sbarcare il lunario, gli Igor stanno a casa sul divano con la bottiglia di uodca. Gli ufficiali sono russi o slavi, la truppa in gran parte no.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo te Zelensky non spera ancora in un intervento diretto della NATO?


Spero non succeda mai


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Siamo pronti a discutere con la Russia la nostra neutralità ed il rifiuto di aderire a organizzazioni militari. Possiamo impegnarci a a definire in maniera definitiva lo status della Crimea e del Donbas.
> Ciò può avvenire però esclusivamente con una tregua che ponga fine alle ostilità e col ritiro delle forze russe dal territorio ucraino.
> Sono pronto ad incontrare il presidente Putin in qualunque momento, le nostre condizioni sono chiare e in direzione della pace."*


Ma secondo lui quelli se ne vanno senza ottenere prima nulla? Ahahahaahahah


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non può pretendere nulla e hai ragione.
> Lui chiede poi noi facciamo quello che vogliamo.
> Ma noi non possiamo nemmeno pretendere che ***** in silenzio.
> 
> ...


Ma Svezia e Finlandia cosa? Solo voi siete convinti che Putin giochi a risiko


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

A leggere le notizie che continuano ad arrivare per me al momento il pericolo maggiore per la terza guerra mondiale (ok, senza ripeterlo, Putin primo colpevole, solite cose etc etc) è Boris Johnson.
Caldissimo, caldissimo. Qualcuno lo raffreddi con una birra ghiacciata.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente con quello che ho scritto dai


Era una domanda.
Se attacca il Kazakistan (dittatura schifosa da 4 soldi) che facciamo? Terza guerra mondiale? sanzioni ecc?
Io ti dico che per quanto vale per me, può anche sterminarlo il Kazakistan


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma Svezia e Finlandia cosa? Solo voi siete convinti che Putin giochi a risiko


Non dico che voglia invadere.
Dico che li ha minacciati. E ha fatto sorvolare pure il paese con aerei con armi tattiche nucleari.

Quindi per te possono entrare tranquillamente nella nato perché tanto Putin non farà nulla.

Vorrei comunque ricordare che quello che stai scrivendo era la stessa cosa che si scriveva quando gli Usa avvertivano il mondo della prossima invasione del ucraina e che qualcuno scriveva "al massimo prendono la Crimea e il donbass... Mica invadono tutta l'Ucraina".

Ma io spero di cuore che tu abbia ragione


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che voglia invadere.
> Dico che li ha minacciati. E ha fatto sorvolare pure il paese con aerei con armi tattiche nucleari.
> 
> Quindi per te possono entrare tranquillamente nella nato perché tanto Putin non farà nulla.
> ...


Raga decidiamoci, o la Russia è ridicola che non riesce a vincere in Ucraina e sta fallendo ogni giorno o è talmente forte da poter invadere tutto il mondo? Quale delle 2?
Le minacce lasciano il tempo che trovano, Svezia e Finlandia fanno parte dell’Ue e se le attaccasse sarebbe un suicidio. Inoltre non ha nulla a che fare con quei paesi. L’ucraina è tutta altra storia e basta aver studiato un minimo di storia per rendersene conto. Ormai la russofobia è a livelli deliranti.
Se ti può fare piacere, io ero uno dei pochi che ero convinta che Putin potesse invadere l’ucraina quando tanti soloni ridevano e sbeffeggiavano.


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raga decidiamoci, o la Russia è ridicola che non riesce a vincere in Ucraina e sta fallendo ogni giorno o è talmente forte da poter invadere tutto il mondo? Quale delle 2?
> Le minacce lasciano il tempo che trovano, Svezia e Finlandia fanno parte dell’Ue e se le attaccasse sarebbe un suicidio. Inoltre non ha nulla a che fare con quei paesi. L’ucraina è tutta altra storia e basta aver studiato un minimo di storia per rendersene conto. Ormai la russofobia è a livelli deliranti.
> Se ti può fare piacere, io ero uno dei pochi che ero convinta che Putin potesse invadere l’ucraina quando tanti soloni ridevano e sbeffeggiavano.


Io penso che stanno facendo una brutta figura per 3 ragioni : 
1) Hanno voluto avere risultati massimi con un minimo di sforzo... Non mandando troppi militari.
2) non stanno utilizzando tutta la loro potenza di distruzione 
3) non si aspettavano un ucraina armata così dalla nato.

Ma per me possono TRANQUILLAMENTE prendere ucraina e non dico occupare Svezia e Finlandia, ma distruggere le principali città certamente.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io penso che stanno facendo una brutta figura per 3 ragioni :
> 1) Hanno voluto avere risultati massimi con un minimo di sforzo... Non mandando troppi militari.
> 2) non stanno utilizzando tutta la loro potenza di distruzione
> 3) non si aspettavano un ucraina armata così dalla nato.
> ...


A che pro dovrebbero distruggere le città di Svezia e Finlandia? Si suiciderebbero e basta. Ora hanno chiaramente un atteggiamento aggressivo, è guerra fredda, di nuovo


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che voglia invadere.
> Dico che li ha minacciati. E ha fatto sorvolare pure il paese con aerei con armi tattiche nucleari.
> 
> Quindi per te possono entrare tranquillamente nella nato perché tanto Putin non farà nulla.
> ...


Tutti gli analisti seri la vedevano così, e avevano pure ragione, perché le risorse impiegate dalla Russia rendevano poco sensata un'invasione su larga scala.
Ecco, dopo 50 giorni è chiaro che avevamo ragione... Abbiamo sopravvalutato semplicemente l'intelligenza di Putin (e probabilmente l'accuratezza delle informazioni in suo possesso)


----------



## Milanoide (16 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Non mischiate altre cose come rissa o mafia*..non c’entra nulla dai. Nessuno sta dicendo che non devono difendersi ma così come dite, dovremmo intervenire in ogni guerra e l’umanità non ci sarebbe più da anni. Qua si rischia un conflitto gigantesco e tragico, possibile non ci si arrivi a questo piccolo particolare?


Io invece credo che il meccanismo sia molto simile.
Si parte con un piccolo sopruso, una piccola maleducazione. Lasciata andare per timore o incapacità di opporsi o menefreghismo, spero non per convenienza. 
"Tira dritto, non guardare, non è affar tuo"
Se campare cent'anni vuoi, fatti sempre i ***** tuoi". 4 regioni fuori controllo e metastasi in altre regioni, italiane e non.
Il sopruso si ingrossa. Diventa mafia. Diventa sistema. Ti fa credere che ti possa aiutare, proteggere, ma in realtà ti opprime. Diventa pervasivo. Non te ne liberi più. 
Attenzione ai gesti. Al commercio. Ai fini sottintesi. La costruzione di un sistema di influenze. Un ricatto nascosto da convenienza-riconoscenza.
Nessuno fa niente per nulla. Vale per gli USA, vale per la Russia, per la Cina...
Vi sono individui e popoli più proni degli altri a subire. Ma si credono machi. Capiscono solo le ragioni della forza, dell'autoritarismo.
Allora perché non vi è una mobilitazione simile per tutte le altre guerre?
Come già scritto, perché sono troppe, perché è complicato analizzare e capire le ragioni delle parti. Alcuni si sono comunque mobilitati anche per le cause "minori". Onore a loro. Si scelgono le cause più semplici, o più simpatiche. Simpatia = sentire con.
È in Europa, è bianco, è cristiano. Viene facile immedesimarsi.
Un aggressore, un aggredito. Entrambi slavi. Quasi una guerra civile.
I regimi politici dei due stati una volta identici ad un certo punto sono diventati diversi.
Putin ha mai provato a mettere nell'agenda del C.d.S. ONU le vessazioni subite dai russi in Ucraina? Ha esperito tutte le vie di giudizio prima di invadere? Qualche stato occidentale ha posto il veto?
Quanti anni trascorreranno da un eventuale armistizio prima che il disegno espansionistico venga riproposto?
Se non vogliamo morire per Kiev, così come non si voleva morire per Danzica, si finirà comunque coinvolti. È solo una questione di tempo.


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le minacce lasciano il tempo che trovano, Svezia e Finlandia fanno parte dell’Ue e se le attaccasse sarebbe un suicidio. Inoltre non ha nulla a che fare con quei paesi. L’ucraina è tutta altra storia e basta aver studiato un minimo di storia per rendersene conto.


1) Anche attaccare l'Ukraina era un suicidio, però l'ha fatto lo stesso.E ha provato a fare addirittura il colpaccio (prendere Kiev). E anche se con figure di melma continue e con sanzioni enormi alla fino alla fine qualche territorio lo porterà a casa al 90 per cento. Da come la vedo io, gli ukraini posso riprendere Kherson, sugli altri territori la vedo durissima. Quindi dal punto di vista prettamente "geografico" sarà probabilmente un "successo".

2)La Finlandia non c'entra niente con la Russia??? Amico mio, ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto sì? Riguardo la Svezia, lo fanno essenzialmente per l'isola di Gotland. Poi per la storia che "Putin non gioca a Risiko" è ovvio che non è che adesso la Russia si mette a invadere la Finlandia dopo una guerra del genere. E' chiaro però che i due Paesi scandinavi voglio mettersi al sicuro per i decenni a venire.


----------



## Victorss (17 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, mi sembra un passo importante.


Guarda che è settimane che “il comico”, “il fantoccio” “il pagliaccio” propone questa soluzione. È il buffone di Mosca che non vuole sentir parlare di tregua per evitare la figura barbina di tornarsene a casa con un pugno di mosche in mano.


----------



## Victorss (17 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Raga decidiamoci, o la Russia è ridicola che non riesce a vincere in Ucraina e sta fallendo ogni giorno o è talmente forte da poter invadere tutto il mondo? Quale delle 2?
> Le minacce lasciano il tempo che trovano, Svezia e Finlandia fanno parte dell’Ue e se le attaccasse sarebbe un suicidio. Inoltre non ha nulla a che fare con quei paesi. L’ucraina è tutta altra storia e basta aver studiato un minimo di storia per rendersene conto. Ormai la russofobia è a livelli deliranti.
> Se ti può fare piacere, io ero uno dei pochi che ero convinta che Putin potesse invadere l’ucraina quando tanti soloni ridevano e sbeffeggiavano.


La russia è così ridicola da non riuscire a vincere in Ucraina senza utilizzare armi non convenzionali, il suo “presidente” è convinto però che facendo il bulletto gran parte del mondo si cacherà addosso come molti appunto stanno facendo. Bisognerebbe andare a insegnargli un po’ di umiltà e chiudere questa storia. Penso basti l esercito polacco a farli tornare a casina con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo diventare alleati di Putin quindi?


Certo..! Avremo molti vantaggi, una corruzione ancora più rilevante, stipendi medi sui 400/500 euro, zero tutele e diritti, non vedi tutti i vantaggi che avremmo?


----------

